# Authors: Wanna boost your book sales?



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Want to know how to boost your book sales?

Most authors work very hard to gain the widest exposure to maximize their book sales. But unknown to many authors there are some often overlooked strategies which are critical to getting your book to sell in large numbers. One of those strategies is to acquire a high tag count on Amazon. Why are tags important? Quite simply exposure! The more tags your book has the more visible it is on Amazon. The more customers see your book, the greater the chance to make those impact sales.

But you might be wondering how do I get my tag score up? With only access to a very limited amount of Amazon accounts, an author can never truly hope to acquire a high number of tags. But what if you had the support of a limitless pool of people willing to tag your books?

Author Todd Fonseca runs a book tagging site called "Tag My Book On Amazon". It is the only one of its kind on the web. If you were to join Todd's site, you would have access to a vast number of book taggers who will work to increase your tag score exponentially. Most of the authors who have achieved high tag scores on Amazon have went on to sell a large number of books. If you are interested in getting your book tagged on Amazon please visit this link:

tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/

Good luck!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I know when Leslie tagged my book, it suddenly got tweeted on Amazon's twitter site.  So, yes, tagging can be very important.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Kevis, 
Thank you for this suggestion.  I am now happily tagging people    This is fun!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Good for you, Maureen! Tag away and watch your tag score grow too!!! 

(BTW, I just tagged your book with both of my Amazon accounts!)


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Good for you, Maureen! Tag away and watch your tag score grow too!!!


I tagged you and Gertie immediately! I'm going down the list. I tagged Brendan, but I'm afraid his girlfriend will find out


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Your secret is safe with me!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Hmmm. I just had a novel idea. In addition to Todd's site, maybe we should use this thread to tag each other's books. Why not? I'm thinking we can all list our entire catalog of book titles here, then go and tag the books that are listed on this thread. We should probably also mention which books we have tagged so that the other author knows to go and tag our books too. What do you think?

(Thanks for tagging my book, Maureen. I tagged Gertie's book too!)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Hmmm. I just had a novel idea. In addition to Todd's site, maybe we should use this thread to tag each other's books. Why not? I'm thinking we can all list our entire catalog of book titles here, then go and tag the books that are listed on this thread. We should probably also mention which books we have tagged so that the other author knows to go and tag our books too. What do you think?
> 
> (Thanks for tagging my book, Maureen. I tagged Gertie's book too!)


Thanks, Kevis. I think that's a great idea. We can use the listing of "authors on kindleboards" for tagging.

Here's the link to that thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1819.msg44112.html#msg44112

I'm off to tag!!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Thanks, Kevis. I think that's a great idea. We can use the listing of "authors on kindleboards" for tagging.
> 
> Here's the link to that thread.
> 
> ...


Absolutely brilliant idea, Gertie. I'll get started tagging everyone's books right away. I hope everyone does the same for me. Thanks for sharing such a great idea. I don't know why I didn't think of it. Thank goodness we have you!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ooooh.
Does that mean we can all go and tag Jeff's books, too Gertie?

I am going to go over to Amzn and find out what all this is about.

And Mike, and Boyd, and Carolyn and Thumper.

Wow.

I hope I can figure it out and that it helps.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think we need to carry this a little further.  Besides checking the tags, there's a space below that for "tag this for Amazon search."  That involves another step.  

Click on the link, pick one of the suggested tags and then write a brief reason why you placed that tag.  Takes about two weeks for it to show up.  

So, if you want us to go that extra mile, give us a short blurb about your book.  

Gertie


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Ooooh.
> Does that mean we can all go and tag Jeff's books, too Gertie?
> 
> I am going to go over to Amzn and find out what all this is about.
> ...


I'm using Gertie's suggestion to use the author list here in The Book Bazaar to tag everyone's book. But it is still recommended that everyone also go to Todd's site. In the case of Todd's site, if you do not tag the other books there, your book will not be hosted. Unfortunately, we'll have to take it on faith that the authors here in The Book Bazaar will reciprocate with tags for their fellow authors. The key to making this work is mutual support. If only a few authors participate in this effort, it will be an unfair endeavor that benefits only a few authors.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I think we need to carry this a little further. Besides checking the tags, there's a space below that for "tag this for Amazon search." That involves another step.
> 
> Click on the link, pick one of the suggested tags and then write a brief reason why you placed that tag. Takes about two weeks for it to show up.
> 
> ...


Hmmm. I don't know about that one, Gertie. Your idea is a good one. But I think what makes tagging books so effective is the speed in which our books can be tagged. Once we start engaging in the "tag for search" feature it will slow the process down. I doubt everyone's going to want to take the time to do that. Perhaps we should start another thread for that idea. That way we can actually track who's participating in the "tag for search" feature since it's a slightly more time consuming effort.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ooooh.
> Does that mean we can all go and tag Jeff's books, too Gertie?
> 
> I am going to go over to Amzn and find out what all this is about.
> ...


Go for it, Geoff. Look at my post about tagging for Amazon search. We need to do more than just check off the categories.

*Non-Author members*, if you read this, and have read and liked any of our books, it would be nice if you would help us out with tagging. Not everyone is comfortable writing a review, but this is an easy way to help us out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Hmmm. I don't know about that one Gertie. Your idea is a good one. But I think what makes tagging books so effective is the speed in which our books can be tagged. Once we start engaging in the "tag for search" feature it will slow the process down. I doubt everyone's going to want to take the time to do that. Perhaps we should start another thread for that idea. That way we can actually track who's participating in the "tag for search" feature since it's a slightly more time consuming effort.


Agreed. But I think we should take advantage of every tagging method available. Checking off and search tags, as well as participating in Todd's tagging. Go ahead and start the separate thread. It's a good idea.

See my suggestion above for non-author members who don't like to post reviews. Maybe we could start a thread for that.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Another question.  Do we need to do separate tags for the Kindle version and the paperback?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Sure do. I have different tags for the formats of my books. This is especially important since many others prominently use the tags "ebook", "kindle", "kindle book", and "kindle freebie" on thier respective kindle book sales page. I do think that authors need to take the lead and tag their books first. That way everyone can click on the tag the author wants to use. If an author cannot spare the time to tag his/her own book, then why should anyone else want to either?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Just to be on the safe side, I think everyone should either list the books that they have tagged, or simply announce when they have tagged all the books on Leslie's Author list. That way we can keep track of who's participating.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Sure do. I have different tags for the formats of my books. This is especially important since many others prominently use the tags "ebook", "kindle", "kindle book", and "kindle freebie" on thier respective kindle book sales page. I do think that authors need to take the lead and tag their books first. That way everyone can click on the tag the author wants to use. If an author cannot spare the time to tag his/her own book, then why should anyone else want to either?


Okay, I guess I have to go revise my post on Todd's site to include both versions. Then I'll go back to tagging.

Thanks.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The more I think on this, the more I realize that it's probably a mistake to attempt to tag books from Leslie's author list. The best thing to do is to send everyone to Todd's site. That way we are all guaranteed to get our books tagged by lots of people without it being a one-sided deal where one group of authors gain tags while the other gets none. Todd constantly checks up on the authors on his site. If an author does not participate in the tagging process, he will remove their book/s from his site. That way everyone is guaranteed to tag everyone else's book. If the authors here in The Book Bazaar all flock to Todd's site, their books are guaranteed to be tagged by authors from all over the world, including the other Kindle Board authors who join the site.

Please pass on the word about this site to all your author friends, including the ones who frequent amazon or do not visit Kindle Boards. The more authors that go to the tag site, the more tags your book will eventually get. This is easily one of the best unknown enterprises for authors out there. Let's make this site popular and sell our books in the process!

If you are interested in getting your book tagged, here's the link to the "Tag My Book on Amazon" site:

tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

That's fine.  I'm over at Todd's tagging now, but I did some tag searches at Amazon for books I have read.  I'll continue to do that as well.  

It's a bit difficult to maneuver around the site, but I shall soldier on.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie,

As this is turning into something of a think tank, I like your idea of "tag for search." Perhaps that's what this thread will focus on from here on out. Everyone will know by reading the first few posts that they should go and join Todd's site. But what we should do is to encourage everyone to join in the the "tag for search" campaign.

All an author has to do is to provide us with the "tag for search" blurb and we'll enter the tags for the author. Of course, the author should reciprocate and do the same for the other authors who requests a tag for search. From there, all an author has to do is to post a message saying which books he's tagged for search and we'll be able to keep track of who's being helpful. I think it's great that you thought of this idea! Let's see how it goes. If you'd like you can have the honor of providing the first tag. I'll be sure to implement it for you. 

I have a feeling there is going to be a spike in book sales for the authors that joins in on the fun!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking forward to tagging everyone and hopefully folks will tag my two novels PARALLAX and VICARIOUS as well as my short stories "Prisoner 392" and "The Brank of Khosadam."

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Good job to all the authors who visited Todd's site. I've tagged all your books and will continue to do so throughout the night. Just hope you don't forget to tag my book too!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Just started tagging -  Kevis, how far back is your info on Todd's site?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Jon,

All of my books are located on the June Additions of the "Tag You're It" screen. Thanks in advance for tagging my books. I tagged your books when I joined Todd's site. I hope I got em all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Gertie,
> 
> As this is turning into something of a think tank, I like your idea of "tag for search." Perhaps that's what this thread will focus on from here on out. Everyone will know by reading the first few posts that they should go and join Todd's site. But what we should do is to encourage everyone to join in the the "tag for search" campaign.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Kevis. The link to AP is in my sig. I'm just going to give you the first paragraph of the blurb and everyone can paraphrase their tag description from that. It only has to be a few words. You can do more than one tag in the tag for search function, but you can only do one at a time.

historical, romance, england



> Ariana's Pride is an historical romance set during the Wars of the Roses. The story commences shortly after the Battle of Barnet where Warwick The Kingmaker was killed and Edward IV has just taken his throne back from the mad king, Henry VI. This one decisive battle affected the lives and attitudes of Ariana and Jeremy.


I think I'm going to start a thread for the non-author members so they know about tags. It will have to be here in the book bazaar, but a lot of people do hang out here.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds like a plan. I'm headed to your book page right now to enter the search tag.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Kevis, found the Legend of Witch Bane and Rogue Hunter.  Did a bunch of other authors.  I posted my books only about 30 minutes back and it said my comment was awaiting moderation.  Don't know if they're active yet, but thanks in advance!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jon, I followed the links in your sig and tagged you.  You're IT!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Sounds like a plan. I'm headed to your book page right now to enter the search tag.


Thanks, Kevis. I already tagged you and ran through the current books on Todd's site.

I started the new thread for the non-authors to tag us, too.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Jon,

I clicked on all your tags on "Vicarious". But did you have any specific tags you would like me to enter?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie,

Thanks for tagging my books! I got your search tags taken care of and added some of my own too. Just want everyone to remember that all the books on Todd's site have to be tagged. Of course you can go at your own pace and do it over a period of days or weeks. But you probably should visit his site at least every one or two months, to make sure you keep up to date with all the new additions. There is some work involved. But it's worth it considering that everyone else has to tag your books too! I am certain we have already seen our tag score grow in just the past couple of hours. That's the power of networking!


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Gertie, I'm going out to tag yours right now.  

Kevis, nah that's fine, just wasn't sure if my stuff had shown up on Todd's site and I wasn't in the right area, lol...just did a bunch more when I saw the "tag you're it!" section...thanks!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Jon,

I intend to read your books soon. When I do, I'll be able to think up more tags to add to your book page as well as write you a review. I do this for every single indie author book I read, so it's darn near impossible for me to forget. Thanks again for your help. Good luck with your book sales!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Thanks Gerite,
> 
> I got your search tags taken care of and added some of my own. Just want everyone to remember that all the books on Todd's site have to be tagged. Of course you can go at your own pace and do it over a period of days or weeks. But you do have to visit his site at least once a month, to make sure you keep up to date with all the new additions. There is some work involved. But its worth it considering that everyone else has to tag your books too! I am certain we have already seen our tag score grow in just the past couple of hours.


Yep, several have been added. Once we're on the regular list at Todd's, I'm sure we see leaps and bounds.

I'm going to try to do some every day, but there's a lot of books over there.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Sure is a lot of books. And if all goes well and the word gets out, authors will flock to this site guaranteeing that our numbers will swell like the rising tide!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, I'm tagging too.  Hope I'm doing it right.....


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I tagged you and Gertie immediately! I'm going down the list. I tagged Brendan, but I'm afraid his girlfriend will find out


Hey, don't worry, Miss Miller, I'm going to tag you as well... well... in just a minute when I figure out how it's done.. and the others, too. But not to worry, I made sure that my beloved can't read!  That way, she never knows what I'm doing.  Thanks!!! Brendan


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Carol,

Make sure that when you tag the author's books on TMBOA that you use the three suggested tags. After that it's up to you to decide if and how many more tags you would like to add. It doesn't take but a few seconds more to click all the tags. I think it's the best thing to do. BTW, I tagged your books already. I hope you got mine!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Hey, don't worry, Miss Miller, I'm going to tag you as well... well... in just a minute when I figure out how it's done.. and the others, too. But not to worry, I made sure that my beloved can't read!  That way, she never knows what I'm doing.  Thanks!!! Brendan


Brendan,

You have quite the list of books to tag. But I'll tag them right now rather than wait until Todd gets you fixed up. Look out for me too! 

BTW, you really should enter some more tags for your book. If you don't, you will miss out on a golden opportunity for you to boost your book's visibility.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Kevis,
I see your books on the site, but none of the others from the boards here.  Why is that?  by the way, I did tag yours.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Kevis,
> I see your books on the site, but none of the others from the boards here. Why is that? by the way, I did tag yours.


Carol,

Todd has a system where he has to unlock the submitted books on to the "Submit Your Books" page. He does this several times a day. If your book doesn't appear, it will soon. Just give him a little time. In the meantime, you should get started tagging the other books on the site, if you haven't already.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks, Kevis.  guess I am doing it right then.  Are you tagging previous months as well?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Thanks, Kevis. guess I am doing it right then. Are you tagging previous months as well?


Carol,

Like Gertie said, and as you have probably already noticed, there are quite a number of books on Todd's site. I tagged about half of all the books on the site the first day I joined, then came back the following day and tagged the rest of the books. It's best to go at your own speed so you don't feel overwhelmed. A very comfortable approach would be to tag one month of books a day until you tag every book in the list. Or you can work backwards from the most recent month to the oldest month.

The only problem I have with tagging the the new month first is that there are always new books being added and you'll find yourself having to go back and check the list again to keep up with the new additions. I tagged the oldest books first then worked my way to June. Now all I have to do is to either go to the submit your book page to tag the new books or simply wait until the end of the month to tag all of them at once. It's all up to you. You just have to make certain that at some point you tag every single book on the site.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh good.  Overwhelmed, yes I was going there quickly.  
After all, tomorrow is another day.....................


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Oh good. Overwhelmed, yes I was going there quickly.
> After all, tomorrow is another day.....................


The interesting thing is that this site is probably going to get flooded with new books in the next couple of months. Meaning that you and all the others who join the site now will escape the headache of dealing with the backlog of books that future authors will have to. As with everything else, timing is everything.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Carol, I tagged all yours.

Brendan, I only did your first three.  Kevis is right.  You need to add more tags so you have a broader search base.  I'll do the rest after you have a chance to decide what to do.

Carol, I think you may need to add some more tags to yours, too.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Not an author so I just put a bunch of tags on Amazon for Baling.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Kevis,

I might be blind by now...but I didn't see myself on Todd's list?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Hi Kevis,
> 
> I might be blind by now...but I didn't see myself on Todd's list?


Maureen,

Todd has to manually approve each book that he updates to his site. In fact, this is why newcomers are encouraged to tag the books on the "Submit Your Book" screen. That way while you're waiting for your book to be included in the monthly list, other authors can go ahead and tag your books from the moment it's registered. Just make certain that you include your url links on the "Submit Your Books" screen and you'll start to get tagged right away.


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I think this is a great idea. I went to Todd's site and added my books, although he said my comment had to be moderated first. I'll probably spend the rest of the evening tagging books!

Here are links to mine, if anyone would like to tag them for me in the meantime. Maybe if we all posted links here too, it might help.

Cry for the Moon

Beneath a Star-Blue Sky

The Prophet of Rain

More Golden Than Day


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

bluearkansascowboy said:


> I think this is a great idea. I went to Todd's site and added my books, although he said my comment had to be moderated first. I'll probably spend the rest of the evening tagging books!
> 
> Here are links to mine, if anyone would like to tag them for me in the meantime. Maybe if we all posted links here too, it might help.
> 
> ...


William,

I went ahead and tagged your books. It is a good idea to list your books on this thread. That way you won't have to wait for Todd to approve them for listing. If you wouldn't mind, kind sir, I have a trio of books in my sig that needs tagging too. Much obliged!


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Did anyone, by any chance, happen to tag my book _Stalker_ with the "spammer" tag? Amazon was just in the process of removing it when it got hit with another vote (the first one was malicious) and let it stay. I can understand in your glee to tag everything that someone might have tagged everything without reading what they were.

Anyway, if you think you might have done that, I'd appreciate it if you'd go back and remove you tag for "spammer" of _Stalker_.

Thank you.

(And if you put it up there with every intention of putting it up there, well then that's your opinion and you're welcome to it ).


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Dave Dykema said:


> Did anyone, by any chance, happen to tag my book _Stalker_ with the "spammer" tag? Amazon was just in the process of removing it when it got hit with another vote (the first one was malicious) and let it stay. I can understand in your glee to tag everything that someone might have tagged everything without reading what they were.
> 
> Anyway, if you think you might have done that, I'd appreciate it if you'd go back and remove you tag for "spammer" of _Stalker_.
> 
> ...


Dave,

You have hit upon a real sore spot for me and a point that I tried to make on Todd's site to new taggers. You should not just mindlessly tag books. It only takes a few extra seconds to read the tags you are clicking. In my case, I have been trying to remove the tags for David Guyton's _Mighty Hammer Down_ from my sales page because it is not fair that his book is being negatively impacted by mine.

What's the problem you ask? It's simple. Whenever a tag appears on your sales page for someone else's book you are interfering with the author's book. In fact, when the eventual sequels to Mighty Hammer Down are published, instead of his books appearing in searches, mine will take precident over his and keep his books off of his own sales page. Trust me, I know what I am talking about. I spent the past 2 weeks removing books from my book page because there were so many other books there mine could not be shown

I beg everyone, whoever decides to render me the wonderful service of tagging my books, please don't click on The Mighty Hammer Down tag. If you did, I implore you to remove the tag and replace it with something helpful like "book", or "young adult", or better still, "kindle"

Thanks everyone.


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

Kevis, I just got done tagging you; I tagged both the Kindle and the paperback version.  I wish Amazon would let tags apply to all versions of a book the way they do reviews, but I guess for now each format has to be tagged separately.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I think I'll follow BluearkansasCowboy and put my links here just incase....

Thank you to anyone who tags me. Thank you thank you thank you  

Widow's Tale
Rogue Wave


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

bluearkansascowboy said:


> Kevis, I just got done tagging you; I tagged both the Kindle and the paperback version. I wish Amazon would let tags apply to all versions of a book the way they do reviews, but I guess for now each format has to be tagged separately.


Thanks for tagging my books, William. I really appreciate your help. Regarding the separate tags, the reason why Amazon does it this way is so that you can create specific tags for each format your book appears in. I think it is a wonderful idea. By keeping your tags separated, you can enter tags like "kindle" or "kindle book" which will include your book in all kindle searches. You would lose that option if your tags were universal.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Just a reminder folks. Please be careful with your tags. Dave and I are experiencing a slight problem with our tags because in our enthusiasm to help each other out, we are not watching which tags we click. Please, only click on helpful tags. Tags like: "spammer", "drminfected", "defectivebydesign", or tags featuring other book titles hurts us. Please, if you have clicked on the wrong tags please remove them. Thanks!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

William, Dave, you have been tagged by Gertie.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Hey, if you could, please tag Double Life. Except for the obnoxious spammer tag.

Tag it here!

I have an idea...we could make a list of books in certain topics and have people make Listmainas with appropriate books in appropriate genres...call it Listmania My Book. Consensus?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dawsburg said:


> Hey, if you could, please tag Double Life. Except for the obnoxious spammer tag.
> 
> Tag it here!


What's with this "spammer" crud? Good thing you warned me, since I was just clicking away and might have tagged it accidentally. I see there are three tags for spammer.



> I have an idea...we could make a list of books in certain topics and have people make Listmainas with appropriate books in appropriate genres...call it Listmania My Book. Consensus?


You mean make separate listmania threads for different genres?


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> What's with this "spammer" crud? Good thing you warned me, since I was just clicking away and might have tagged it accidentally. I see there are three tags for spammer.
> 
> You mean make separate listmania threads for different genres?


I know...the spammer thing is between a few people that spam book pages by saying the author is a spammer.

Basically yes, have people make Listmania lists including different books for different genres by authors here.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I hate to be a bore, but I have to state it once more. We all have to be very careful when tagging other author's books. Many of the authors whose books we are tagging have been attacked by trolls, or have tags on them that are either malicious or unethical. It's not hard to tell which tags should not be clicked. Just be aware of what you're clicking as you go tagging away.

I'm still trying to find a way to remove the Mighty Hammer Down tag from my book page. It's going to interfere with that author's efforts to sell his book and I don't want to be a part of anything that will hurt him or others. Please everyone, if you have tagged my book, please take one moment to make certain that you have not clicked the tag for Mighty Hammer Down. I have stated the reasons why this hurts him, but it also prevents me from including another useful tag for my book. So if you can remove your accidental tag I appreciate it.

Here is the link to my book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001U3YKRU

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know, Kevis.  I thought that was there as a "if you like MHD, you'll like my book" kind of thing.  It's removed.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Dawsburg said:


> I know...the spammer thing is between a few people that spam book pages by saying the author is a spammer.
> 
> Basically yes, have people make Listmania lists including different books for different genres by authors here.


Dawson,

Regarding your listmania idea. I think it's somewhat unneccessary to create a slew of listmania lists. As the resident master of creating Listmania lists I can tell you that it takes time to create a Listmania list that will actually sell books. Anyody can create a listmania list, but do they know how to go about gettting it seen?

There's an artform to creating listmanias and to do it properly requires some effort and time on the behalf of the person creating it. The reason why most authors don't create listmania lists is because they are very time consuming to create. (Again, if you do it the right way.) I can tell you what it takes to make you listmania successful, but there are several things I will need to mention.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Thanks for letting me know, Kevis. I thought that was there as a "if you like MHD, you'll like my book" kind of thing. It's removed.


You're the best, Gertie. Thank you so much!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

No prob.  Going to bed now.  Tagging is pretty tiring.


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, you're right--it would be cumbersome and it IS hard to get the right stuff for a listmania. And for that, I will discard the idea.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

As an example of how effective tagging books can be to increasing the visibility of your books, take a look at this link:

[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/tag/childrens%20fantasy/products/ref=tag_cdp_ptcl_istp[/url]

You'll notice that out of 298 books currently tagged as "Children's Fantasy", my book is ranked #1. Amazon customers searching for childrens fantasy products will discover my book on the very first page they see. It is unlikely that customers are willing to scroll through 34 pages of books. It's fair to assume that they will only browse the first few pages of the list. By accumulating a large amount of tags, your book is likely to be seen first, thus increasing the odds that the customer will investigate your book to see if they will want to read it. A good start for increasing your book sales.

I suggest that everyone take a little time to visit their Amazon sales page and click on the small tags in the "Your Tags" window, (not the big tags) and visit the product search page for your respective tag. That way you can check to see how many tags you need to appear on the first few pages of the product search list.

One final suggestion, if you really want to get your tag counts up, go ahead and tell all of your author friends to visit the "Tag My Book On Amazon" Website. If this site becomes popular among authors, the authors who have joined Todd's site or are planning to this week will amass a very high tag score over the next few months. Pass the word on, my friends and let's start selling some books!

For those of you who haven't yet visited the book tagging site we are discussing, here is the link:

tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Just making sure that everyone gets to see this post.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

And just a reminder, as Kevis said earlier, you don't have to limit the tags to the three listed in each post. It's just as easy to click them all. Besides, by the time I get back up to click on the link, I've forgotten the tags, anyway. 

Reminder again ... don't accidentally click the *spammer *tag.

I'm still not up on the site. Kevis, can I put a second post for the paperback version?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> And just a reminder, as Kevis said earlier, you don't have to limit the tags to the three listed in each post. It's just as easy to click them all. Besides, by the time I get back up to click on the link, I've forgotten the tags, anyway.
> 
> Reminder again ... don't accidentally click the *spammer *tag.
> 
> I'm still not up on the site. Kevis, can I put a second post for the paperback version?


Gertie,

I highly recommend that you do. In fact, you should probably copy and paste the links for both of your books in your resubmission. That way if the other submission never shows up, you'll have both of your books ready to be tagged. Just so you'd know, I had to resubmit my books too. Todd's still trying to iron things out. But persistence always pays off in the end.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Gertie,
> 
> I highly recommend that you do. In fact, you should probably copy and paste the links for both of your books in your resubmission. That way if the other submission never shows up, you'll have both of your books ready to be tagged. Just so you'd know, I had to resubmit my books too. Todd's still trying to iron things out. But persistence always pays off in the end.


Will do. I know, it takes a while to get things running smoothly. And I'm sure it doesn't help that so many of us are rushing over there like lemmings ... without the cliff.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I've already warned Todd. It's going to get intense from here on out. We want our books tagged and he wants the traffic. Hence, traffic he shall get.


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I just want to repeat what others have already said: please be careful when clicking those tags.  I noticed just now that the most popular tag on my book "More Golden Than Day" is "classical music", when in fact the book has nothing whatsoever to do with that subject.  It's a book of poetry, not music, as is plainly obvious from the other tags and the description.

I'm not griping too much because I'm grateful for all the tags. . . I just don't want to give readers the wrong idea of what they're buying, though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

While I was tagging the May books on Todd's site, I watched carefully what I was clicking.  There were a number of books tagged with very popular author's names and names of some books.  I skipped those tags.

I wonder if some authors are putting those tags on themselves to boost their visibility.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Finished the May tagging.....


Some of those books looked interesting, but they were DTBs.......
Too addicted to my K2.


----------



## SpinyNorman (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't played tag since the days of scabbed knees and endless summers.

Count me in!

My short story The Testing Police - http://www.amazon.com/The-Testing-Police-ebook/dp/B002ECF3PY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1246076186&sr=8-1

I am off to do some tagging!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

SpinyNorman said:


> I haven't played tag since the days of scabbed knees and endless summers.
> 
> Count me in!
> 
> ...


I tagged you, Brian. Be sure to sign up on Todd's site.


----------



## toddfonseca (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey Everyone - thanks for joining the tagging blog!

I think I've got everyone's books up and live on the site and have tagged as requested. I tend only to tag those requested tags by others because, as others have mentioned, sometimes they may not want a certain tag.

Regardless, I really appreciate the support. I try to do mass updates to the site once a week so it may take me a day or two to get to new submissions.

Finally, don't forget to tag my book!

http://www.amazon.com/Time-Cavern-Todd-Fonseca/dp/1605520101


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

toddfonseca said:


> Hey Everyone - thanks for joining the tagging blog!
> 
> I think I've got everyone's books up and live on the site and have tagged as requested. I tend only to tag those requested tags by others because, as others have mentioned, sometimes they may not want a certain tag.
> 
> ...


I had already tagged you, Todd.

I see that Ariana's Pride has made the list. I'll be looking forward to seeing my numbers go up.

I'm going to wait until July to post the paperback edition if that's okay with you. Thanks for what you are doing.

Gertie


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Todd rocks!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I think I'm caught up with everyone recently added to Todd's list.

Thanks for all the support on mine! I think Patricia pointed this out, but I've seen plenty of books I'd like to buy during this exercise. So this has been a valueable project to everyone!!

Thanks for getting us started on this, Kevis! 

Widow's Tale
Rogue Wave


----------



## Dawsburg (May 31, 2009)

Hey, I have a paperback too everyone! Please tag it so I can have some all-around sales.

http://www.amazon.com/Double-Life-Dawson-Vosburg/dp/1435724283/

Dawson


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

You are tagged, Dawson!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, I tagged Spiny, Todd and Dawson's paperback.  Off to do some more, April, I think.....


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Did I mention that Carol rocks, too? God, I love Kindle Boards!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dawsburg said:


> Hey, I have a paperback too everyone! Please tag it so I can have some all-around sales.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Double-Life-Dawson-Vosburg/dp/1435724283/
> 
> Dawson


Done.

I'm going to put my paperback version on Todd's site July 1st. That way it won't get skipped.


----------



## TiffanyTurner (Jun 8, 2009)

Well, took your advice Kevis and listed my book on Todd's site. Then, I went and started tagging different books. It was good fun, and I have to warn people. It can be dangerous if you love books. After 10 minutes, I ended up buying one on meditation. A school teacher needs to unwind during the summer you see, especially while working on her second novel.  

I've already noticed a sale and lots of new tags. Thanks for the tip Kevis. But I have to warn people, you may find yourself buying a book too.


----------



## toddfonseca (Jun 27, 2009)

Wow, what a great response from this forum -thanks!
Don't forget to share your favorite posts or the entire blog in various social networking sites.  
Author's books get great exposure when using stumbleupon.

I've tried to add the sharing icon on each of the blog posts so feel free to share those you enjoy! Thanks again.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you for all your work on this, Todd.  And you most certainly have been tagged by me!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey, I was going to work tonight, but I think I'll spend the time doing some tagging. I've gotten several authors here, but I haven't really checked out Todd's site other than bookmarking it. I tend to be a little brain dead when it comes to navigating things, so it might take me a while to figure out...

If you've tagged my books, I thank you very, very much!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Hey, I was going to work tonight, but I think I'll spend the time doing some tagging. I've gotten several authors here, but I haven't really checked out Todd's site other than bookmarking it. I tend to be a little brain dead when it comes to navigating things, so it might take me a while to figure out...
> 
> If you've tagged my books, I thank you very, very much!


Thumper, are you going to post your books on Todd's site or do you want us to tag from your sig?

Just finished tagging 3/09. Now that I've got the hang of it, it's going faster. Still a lot of back posts to get through.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I added my books to Todd's site, but I don't know if they're up yet. When I'm over there I'm tagging in the archives...finding lots of interesting books. I could go broke from tagging...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I added my books to Todd's site, but I don't know if they're up yet. When I'm over there I'm tagging in the archives...finding lots of interesting books. I could go broke from tagging...


Okay, I'll wait until they are up. Did you post both the Kindle and PB versions? I just did my K, but I'm posting my PB version in July (tomorrow) so I get both of them tagged.

I'm on a BBH (book buying hiatus). I haven't had much time to read lately.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Gertie,
I too decided to wait until tomorrow to list my PB version.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Okay, I'll wait until they are up. Did you post both the Kindle and PB versions?


I listed them both, and hope people will tag both. We'll see...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I listed them both, and hope people will tag both. We'll see...


I've seen double links posted, so it shouldn't be a problem. I just didn't think to post my PB, and I just thought it would stand out more if I put it in July.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I just posted the paperback version to Todd's site.  Hope it helps!  Thumper and Gertie, I'll double check to get all yours tagged... then do some more tagging.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> I just posted the paperback version to Todd's site. Hope it helps! Thumper and Gertie, I'll double check to get all yours tagged... then do some more tagging.


Thanks, Carol. I'm guessing Thumper's books won't show up until Todd starts July. I'll post my paperback some time today. We'll probably all show up at the same time.


----------



## toddfonseca (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey everyone  - thanks for the continued support and posts to the blog - I've cleared up everything from the SPAM filter and the pending requests.
This weekend I'm hoping to start the July page with all the new requests (camping with the kids over the next couple days so I'll be offline until then).

Thanks again for the tagging The Time Cavern!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

toddfonseca said:


> Hey everyone - thanks for the continued support and posts to the blog - I've cleared up everything from the SPAM filter and the pending requests.
> This weekend I'm hoping to start the July page with all the new requests (camping with the kids over the next couple days so I'll be offline until then).
> 
> Thanks again for the tagging The Time Cavern!


Thanks for keeping us up to date, Todd. It's good to know when there are new posts for us to tag. Have fun camping.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Just making sure that all the new authors in this forum sees this thread.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I've tagged all the books at Todd's forum. I kinda want more to tag...it was fun finding those books I otherwise would not have.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for bringing this up. I joined and have tagged a couple of books tonight. Will do more tomorrow.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I still have more tagging to do.  I'm all the way back through Jan 09.  I'll do Dec 08 tomorrow.  

Todd should be posting July 09 this weekend.  That will include some of our paperback versions.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm catching up on my tagging today.  Sierra, you've been tagged  

This is a wonderful activity.  We're helping out others and finding some really great books out there.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I tagged all of June and will start on the back months tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## toddfonseca (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey everyone - back in town after camping for a few days - Just checked the blog and it looks like I've got some work to do to catch up with everything!  Give me a day or two and it should all be caught up.

I unlocked a few posts that got caught up in the spam filter so all the comments should now be showing up.

I'll add the new books, a July page and a new book review soon.

Thanks again for all the support!


----------



## toddfonseca (Jun 27, 2009)

Okay, I updated the tagging blog with all of the submissions as of 6pm yesterday - feel free to tag away!

http://tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/tag-my-book/


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion. I signed up today and have already started tagging.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

toddfonseca said:


> Okay, I updated the tagging blog with all of the submissions as of 6pm yesterday - feel free to tag away!
> 
> http://tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/tag-my-book/


Actually, I think I was tagging July while you were updating.  Everytime I'd refresh there were more books so I'd keep tagging them until it seemed to stop updating.

At least I caught up on June, May of this year and August of 08. Will tag more later.

Though I do have a question, shuld a Kindle edition be requested by itself? I didn't even think when I submitted my title to include the Kindle info.

Sierra


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Sierra,

Your kindle books is considered a separate submission, partly because you can use unique tags that are exclusive to the kindle edition of your book. Once you submit your kindle book to TMBOA, Todd will feature it along with your DTB.


Kevis


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ah, got it. Thanks again, Kevis. Oh, and I was reading your books descriptions while tagging last night. Sounds really good.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks, Sierra. Your book description is nothing to sneeze at either. I definitely have you on my TBR list!


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

I can remember playing 'Tag, You're It' on KTT. I'm in and have submitted both of my books. For now I've thrown on the PB versions. I'll submit the kindles later. I spent the last few hours tagging and have seen a lot of familiar books from the forums here.

Thanks for starting this Kevis.

Tanner


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I caught up with the new June entries yesterday.  On to July, and then I have to tag 11/08.  I see some of the older entries have over 100 tags in their categories.  My own numbers have really gone up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

If you think it's bad that your books have been tagged as spammer or with other author's names, check out the awful tags for Diana Gabaldon's Fiery Cross.

The Fiery Cross

Some people are vicious.


----------



## Tanner Artesz (Feb 2, 2009)

I finally caught up with tagging everything on TMBOA. Doing that on dial-up is lots of fun. At least the 'open link in new tab' helped me remember what tags were suggested and kept my place on the page. Is there anyone not on there that needs tagging?

Tanner


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Tanner,

I think that any author who really wants to get his tag count up needs to join TMBOA. Not only does it make it easier for KB authors to tag other KB authors books, you're guaranteed to get your books tagged as well. The truth is getting 1 or 2 tags won't make a whole lot of difference. But they do add up once you get them in volume. 
_
Any author who wants to increase their tag score should read the original post. Or simply click on this link:_

[URL=http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10515.0]http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10515.0.html[/url]


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I could not imagine doing that if I still had dial-up. Sometimes my DSL throws a fit and drives me nuts as it is.
It's a really neat service over there and I'm almost caught up.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I've tagged every single book on TMBOA except for the July books. I'll wait until the end of the month then tag all the new titles in one fell swoop.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Giving the newly arrived authors a chance to check out this excellent thread.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Sounds like a great idea!  I'll head over to Todd's page and check it out.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Learnmegood said:


> Sounds like a great idea! I'll head over to Todd's page and check it out.


Good for you, John. Tagging is fun. So tag, tag away and watch your own tag score grow in the process!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It has certainly worked for me.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

As we're still experiencing the arrival of many new authors to Kindle Boards, I just want to make certain that they get to see this excellent thread. Bump!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I still continue to tag on everything that comes up in my WordPress email.  I understand the reservations some have posted about tagging something they haven't read...but to me, the exposure has been invaluable to see all the good material out there.  
It's just so hard for the struggling writer to get noticed.  I think a little positive nudge will never hurt.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

mamiller said:


> I still continue to tag on everything that comes up in my WordPress email. I understand the reservations some have posted about tagging something they haven't read...but to me, the exposure has been invaluable to see all the good material out there.
> It's just so hard for the struggling writer to get noticed. I think a little positive nudge will never hurt.


I think the authors who support this site, such as myself, need to make it known to other authors that tagging a book only involves suggesting a genre classification for a book. If a book has magic in it, then it gets a "fantasy" tag. If a book is about Vampires falling in love with humans then it is given a "paranormal romance" tag. Tagging does not require anyone to do anything suspect or morally compromising. In fact, if you don't agree with a tag that is listed on a book's sales page, you don't have to click it. Best part of tagging is that it only takes a few seconds to tag each book. I encourage every author who is trying to boost his/her book sales to visit TMBOA and see what it's about. 

(If you are an author who wants to boost your tag score, simply read the original post.)


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

I went over to Todd's site last night and submitted my book, Learn Me Good, for tagging.  So please add me to all y'all's lists to be tagged!    I also tagged the first 5 or 6 books I saw on the front page. 

I have a question though, want to be sure I'm doing this right.  Is just clicking the button enough to register a tag?  Or do I need to click some kind of "Go" or "Submit" button??

Thanks!

JP


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Learnmegood said:


> I went over to Todd's site last night and submitted my book, Learn Me Good, for tagging. So please add me to all y'all's lists to be tagged!  I also tagged the first 5 or 6 books I saw on the front page.
> 
> I have a question though, want to be sure I'm doing this right. Is just clicking the button enough to register a tag? Or do I need to click some kind of "Go" or "Submit" button??
> 
> ...


Just clicking works. If you have any doubts, go back into the selection. All your clicks will show up as red checks.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Been a-tagging today.  Lots of new books have shown up!


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh neat.  I've been doing this and didn't know it.  Every time I followed a link to someone's book, I clicked the tags so I've already done most of the ones here.  I'll go double check on them though... I'd sure appreciate anyone who'd like to tag my books.

Thanks =) and happy writing/reading...

ps... someone tagged my books erotica.  I don't really like that tag, so if you skip that one, thanks.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

OMG -- just finished tagging everyone on this thread alone... (it wasn't that hard until I hit Cash's books -- holy cow man -- I got in the habit of hitting the author's name to search all the books for the author and tag them... but wow ... four pages on cash... I got the fiction one and one full page and pooped out -- lol)

I'm afraid of going to Todd's site... j/k  I'm just too tired to do it tonight... maybe tomorrow... Hugs all!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Want to know how to boost your book sales?
> 
> Most authors work very hard to gain the widest exposure to maximize their book sales. But unknown to many authors there are some often overlooked strategies which are critical to getting your book to sell in large numbers. One of those strategies is to acquire a high tag count on Amazon......


How long does it take before an author gets moved to the "tag you're it page?"


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cash Pawley said:


> How long does it take before an author gets moved to the "tag you're it page?"


I think Todd says he updates about once a week, but the paperback I submitted 7/1 still hadn't made the list as of last week.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Tagged some of the newer ones just now. Will tag more later. I usually just tag them as they go on the main list. I'll have to check to see if I missed any.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Not sure when books go up on Todd's page, but this notion of tagging has been fantastic so far.  I've asked friends and family to tag Learn Me Good and I've risen to the first or second page on several of my categories!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Learnmegood said:


> Not sure when books go up on Todd's page, but this notion of tagging has been fantastic so far. I've asked friends and family to tag Learn Me Good and I've risen to the first or second page on several of my categories!!


Excellent. I've gotten up to the third page. Another 10 tags or so will put me on the second page.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

vwkitten said:


> OMG -- just finished tagging everyone on this thread alone... (it wasn't that hard until I hit Cash's books -- holy cow man -- I got in the habit of hitting the author's name to search all the books for the author and tag them... but wow ... four pages on cash... I got the fiction one and one full page and pooped out -- lol)
> 
> I'm afraid of going to Todd's site... j/k I'm just too tired to do it tonight... maybe tomorrow... Hugs all!


Thanks for the effort!! I reciprocated


----------



## brianm (May 11, 2009)

Just started reading about tagging........ I did start a new tag "kindleboard member" which I will use. Should help promote the board and help the
authors?

                Brian


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

I checked the site, but no new books added to the "Tag You're It" category this month.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I still have to do 8/08, and that will finish up all of the previous tag requests.  I'm holding off on the current month until Todd tells us he's finished posting for July.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I still have to do 8/08, and that will finish up all of the previous tag requests. I'm holding off on the current month until Todd tells us he's finished posting for July.


Great !! Thanks.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Speaking of tagging, if anyone could add the tag "ya fantasy" to my book The Legend of Witch Bane, it would be immensely helpful. Since the tag score for "ya fantasy" is so low, you'll have to type it in. Thanks everyone.

1. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001U3YKRU

2. http://bit.ly/fAQMB


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey Kevis, 
It looks like I had already tagged the Kindle, but not the paperback.  You have now been soooooooo tagged by me


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mamiller said:


> Hey Kevis,
> It looks like I had already tagged the Kindle, but not the paperback. You have now been soooooooo tagged by me


Yeah, me too. I typed in ya fantasy, but there's no way to click it. How does that work?


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Yeah, me too. I typed in ya fantasy, but there's no way to click it. How does that work?


Maureen/Gertie,

I appreciate you taking the time to tag my books. The tag score on "ya fantasy" is too low compared with the other tags with high scores for it to be made clickable. The only way to add a new tag, if you haven't exceeded your personal limit, is to type it in manually. This process has to be repeated until the new tag, in this case "ya fantasy", exceeds the clickable tag with the lowest score.

But trust me, your tags have already made a big difference in improving my rankings in the ya fantasy book list. If I can get at least 5 more tags I'll be on the first page. If anyone else wouldn't mind, I'd been obliged if you could visit the links below and type "ya fantasy" into the tag window. Thanks!!!

1. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001U3YKRU

2. http://bit.ly/fAQMB


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm currently tagging all of the July books and have noticed there have been a few recent additions from KB author members. I'm guessing that means some of our authors are not seeing this thread. So here's another bump to give everyone a chance to read it.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Kevis, I went back and added that tag to those links. I need to recatch up on my tagging.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks, Sierra. It's very interesting to see how much more noticeable your book becomes when it achieves a high tag score. I'm curious to find out what my book sales will look like if I can reach the first few pages of the products with incredibly high scores such as the ones featuring Harry Potter and Star Wars. I am sure you've noticed a few extra books sales as well. Tagging may be time-consuming, but it's worth it.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes.  I am very appreciative of the assistance of the board with this.  I'm hoping next time someone does a search, my book will be sitting there with it's hand held up, saying "Pick me. Pick me."


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

mamiller said:


> Yes. I am very appreciative of the assistance of the board with this. I'm hoping next time someone does a search, my book will be sitting there with it's hand held up, saying "Pick me. Pick me."


Maureen,

Maybe if I'm lucky, I can get your leftovers!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Maureen,
> Maybe if I'm lucky, I can get your leftovers!


Hey, Kevis!  What are you a'sayin' about my friend Ms. Miller? We love her! Are you pickin' on my sweet friend?  Be nice Kevis, I love YOU too!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Hey, Kevis!  What are you a'sayin' about my friend Ms. Miller? We love her! Are you pickin' on my sweet friend?  Be nice Kevis, I love YOU too!


Meredith,

You know I would never pick on Maureen. She's a-okay in my book.  I'm just saying that if she has any readers to spare to send em my way! I can always use a few.

BTW, you're a-okay in my book too.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Meredith,
> 
> You know I would never pick on Maureen. She's a-okay in my book.  I'm just saying that if she has any readers to spare to send em my way! I can always use a few.
> BTW, you're a-okay in my book too.


I knew it! I just haven't talked to you in a while, and I knew I could get your attention that way!  Kevis, you are AWESOME! And BTW... I LOVE your name!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I knew it! I just haven't talked to you in a while, and I knew I could get your attention that way!  Kevis, you are AWESOME! And BTW... I LOVE your name!


Whoa! I've been caught, hook, line, and sinker!  I'm flattered that you like my name. It is kind of original. I would trademark it, but a certain hair product company beat me to the punch.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Whoa! I've been caught, hook, line, and sinker!  I'm flattered that you like my name. It is kind of original. I would trademark it, but a certain hair product company beat me to the punch.


Well...


Spoiler



DANG IT!


 Wha'd dey go n do dat for?   I know you were FIRST... that's all that matters! 

See, this is not really OT (off topic) because I am helping BOOST egos which is positive, which should help BOOST sales! !


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Meredith,

If there were an awards competition for person with the biggest heart, I'm sure you'd take first prize. Thanks for the ego-boost. I needed it.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

There's nothing better than an 'ego-booster' in our midst.    Miss Merry, you rock!

And Kevis...well Kevis is already coming to my Kindle party that I'm going to have ...someday...


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Meredith,
> If there were an awards competition for person with the biggest heart, I'm sure you'd take first prize. Thanks for the ego-boost. I needed it.


Oh, you are SO welcome Kevis! Anytime... ANYTIME... you have got to be the sweetest guy on here! That is a GOOD thing! You are *awesome*!


mamiller said:


> There's nothing better than an 'ego-booster' in our midst.  Miss Merry, you rock!
> 
> And Kevis...well Kevis is already coming to my Kindle party that I'm going to have ...someday...


 Ms. Miller, you took the words outta my mouth... YOU rock! Am I invited to your party too?....


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Of course you are!!  I'm just trying to figure out how I'll fit this board into my tiny place.  We're all going to get to know each other reallllly well!!!


----------



## J.E.Johnson (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks!  This is great, I'll have to keep an eye out for books to tag 
JE Johnson


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I signed up on the tagging website today.

Starting tomorrow, I plan to begin my tagging journey.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeay, Dave.  I checked to make sure, and yepper, I have Stalker and Wrong Number tagged.


----------



## John Hartness (Aug 3, 2009)

I signed up. Now I'll meander around tagging books from folks on here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm all caught up on past months' tagging.  I hope to tag July tomorrow.  

Hopefully, everyone signs up.  That way, I won't miss anyone.


----------



## tommy jonq (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll certainly do my part as best I can. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, since we're all in the tagging mood, I'll go ahead and tag the books of the new arrivals Jenny, John, and Tommy. Of course, a little reciprocation never hurts.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh Oh -- desperately seeking tags! The new sequel is out for Painting the Roses Red and it needs tagging!

Never Smile at a Crocodile (PSI Consulting Mystery)

Thanks bunches!
Trish


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

vwkitten said:


> Oh Oh -- desperately seeking tags! The new sequel is out for Painting the Roses Red and it needs tagging!
> 
> Never Smile at a Crocodile (PSI Consulting Mystery)
> 
> ...


Trish,

You've been tagged.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## tommy jonq (Jul 28, 2009)

Zowee! Everyone (or at least a lot of people so far) is really doing great with this. I'll be spending the next several days tagging everyone else. Thanks everyone!

Anyone have any idea if anyone is doing a "tag" blog like this for paperbacks they're selling on Amazon? I'd be willing to do it, but someone else might have a more "famous" blog. Either way, let me know.

tommy





PS The Kindle price for Gemini Tiger will be reduced to 2.99 starting friday morning


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Tommy,

TMBOA is a site dedicated to tagging books in general not just kindle books. All you have to do is to submit the links to all of your book's Amazon's sales pages (kindle, paperback, or/and hardcover) and they will all be tagged. Hope that helps.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Whew!  This tagging is getting expensive!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Whew! This tagging is getting expensive!


 

That's an understatement... I think I now have enough stockpiled on my Kindle for a year or so of reading.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thumper said:


> That's an understatement... I think I now have enough stockpiled on my Kindle for a year or so of reading.


ihavetobestrongihavetobestrongihavetobestrong

Whew ... just got through tagging July. I think I better tag twice a month. So many books are being added, that it takes a while to get through them all.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I try to tag 3 times a month since it's hard for me to tag as they go up but boy, when I get behind....   

My wishlist has been growing since I started tagging too. So while I don't have a Kindle, I make sure to WL the books I know I will want so I don't forget them. Usually I write it down but my desk eats paper so that won't work.


----------



## tommy jonq (Jul 28, 2009)

I am truly overwhelmed by the success of this. Thanks everyone! I have the whole weekend off, and I plan to tag my way all the way back through the pile. What a great way for all of us to help each other compete with the big companies! It's one more thing that makes us a real community, I think.  

PS Someone starting tagging "Gemini Tiger" as Contemporary Fiction, which I never thought of, and after looking at the other books in that category, it turns out to be the perfect category, I think. Thanks again!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the link for Tommy's "Gemini Tiger."



Tommy, go ahead and sign up. You'll get the benefit of all the non-KB authors tagging as well.

Good luck. Gertie


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

This has been a fantastic boost (at least to my ego)!  Since reading the initial post on this thread, my book, Learn Me Good, has jumped up to the top page in Amazon's humor listings!

I don't see it listed yet at TMBOA, but hopefully the tags will get even higher after that. If anybody reading this wants to help me out, please feel free to go to my Amazon page and click the tags for Learn Me Good.

Thanks!

John


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

John,

I tagged your book when you first posted on this thread some days ago. It may seem like a small act, but those tags really do add up after a while. Just one bit of advice for you and everyone else. The only way the tag system works is for everyone to tag each other's books. Once your book shows up on Todd's site, you'll watch your tag score grow like you can't imagine. However, you also have to make certain that you tag other author's books too. In this case, it is as improtant to give as it is to receive.

The one problem I have noticed with taggers is that most people don't take the time to add the requested tags. They simply go to the author's sales page and click on the tags that are already there without read them. This is not the way it is supposed to work. The 3 requested tags are the primary tags that must be entered, meaning if you don't see the tag on the author's sales page, you need to type it in yourself.

For instance, one of my 3 requested tags on Todd's site is "ya fantasy". But because the people tagging my books never take the time to read my tags, they don't realize that "ya fantasy" is not in the tag list. Because of this although I only need a few tags to reach the top of the "ya fantasy" product page, my tag score for "ya fantasy" has not grown since I posted my book on Todd's site.

My advice to you and everyone else is to make certain that you check to make sure that you are clicking on the 3 requested tags even before you click on the other tags. This is the way the system is supposed to work.

In the meantime, I am going to contact Todd to make certain that he is aware of this problem. I am sure he will take whatever measures he has to in order to make sure that everyone is playing by the same rules.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kevis, if I may make a suggestion regarding the proper tags ...

If Todd would put the requested tags either before the description or just under the book link, it would make it easier to remember. Since they are at the bottom, I have to go to the bottom, remember the tags, and then back up to click on the book. By the time I get to the page, I've forgotten the tags. (My brain cells are on the high side of _mature_)

I did follow your instructions in this thread and type in the tag you wanted. See, I've forgotten what it is already, but I know I did it.

Thanks, Gertie


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie,

I totally agree with you that there is some effort involved in remembering the requested tags. It is especially so because of the problem you just mentioned. I'll send Todd another message with a suggestion that he change the location of the tags to make it easier on us. We'll just have to see what he says.

(BTW, thanks for the tag! As you know, one can never have too many of them!  )


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I will admit it is hard to remember the requested tags, especially if the window opens up and covers them. Half the time my computer throws a fit with the windows so it's hard to go back to doublecheck them and my braincells just aren't as sharp as they once were.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> I will admit it is hard to remember the requested tags, especially if the window opens up and covers them. Half the time my computer throws a fit with the windows so it's hard to go back to doublecheck them and my braincells just aren't as sharp as they once were.


I feel your pain, Sierra. It's perfectly natural for us to want to get through the monthly tag list as quickly as possible since it can become potentially time-consuming. But if we're going to play tag, we might as well try to do it right. I know it helps me a lot to break up my tagging sessions into smaller chunks. That way it doesn't overwhelm me. It might be better if most of us do the same thing that way tagging books doesn't become a chore. Ultimately, it is better to tag the 3 requested tags then worry about the other ones afterward. At least that's how I do it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Ultimately, it is better to tag the 3 requested tags then worry about the other ones afterward. At least that's how I do it.


As long as we remember what the three requested tags are ...


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> As long as we remember what the three requested tags are ...


Alas, there's always a catch, isn't there?


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the tags folks.  Every little bit helps at the beginning...

I tagged everyone I saw on the thread.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

I haven't posted in this thread for quite awhile, but I just wanted to let you all know that I check it each time I come on for new books and that I tag 'em all.
I also wanted to thank Kevis again for starting the thread. The tags help immensely!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Just one bit of advice for you and everyone else. The only way the tag system works is for everyone to tag each other's books. Once your book shows up on Todd's site, you'll watch your tag score grow like you can't imagine. However, you also have to make certain that you tag other author's books too. In this case, it is as improtant to give as it is to receive.


No doubt, Kevis. As soon as I left the comment on Todd's page, I tagged lots of the books from the June list.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> I totally agree with you that there is some effort involved in remembering the requested tags.


I open the link to the books in a new tab...that way if I forget it's easier to flip back and see what the requested tags are.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Thumper said:


> I open the link to the books in a new tab...that way if I forget it's easier to flip back and see what the requested tags are.


Thumper,

I'm sending a message to Todd later on this afternoon to make certain that Todd is aware of everyone's discontent with the way the requested tags are positioned on the screen. Hopefully, he can figure out a better way to present the requested tags. But if my guess is right, he is tracking this thread and will have already read our response before he even gets my message.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Just wanted to share this bit of information with my fellow taggers. There's a few items that need to be mentioned. First, congratulations to the KB authors who decided to sign up on Tag My Book On Amazon. Ever since this thread was created, the number of authors who have submitted their books to be tagged has exceeded all of the previous months. It seems our group of authors here in The Book Bazaar have made all the difference on TMBOA.

But I do have some bad news. Many of the authors who submitted books to Todd's site have not been playing fair. Looks like a reckoning is going to take place pretty soon. Here is a post I read that gives some information that you guys might find interesting:

"The Tag Team Turns One-Year-Old

First off, thank you so much Todd, for all your hard work over this past year of tagging.

Not sure if anyone noticed, but 94 new books were posted in July 2009 [I know, because it just took me nearly 2 hours to play tag catch-up...as my computer has been offline due to major remodel of my house:].

Anyway...here are some Interesting Tag Stats

August 2008 = 19 books to tag
Sept. 2008 = 20 books to tag
Oct. 2008 = 19 books to tag
Nov 2008 = 20 books to tag
Dec. 2008 = 31 books to tag
Jan. 2009 = 55 books to tag
Feb. 2009 = 33 books to tag
March 2009 = 29 books to tag
April 2009 = 31 books to tag
May 2009 = 49 books to tag
June 2009 = 65 books to tag
July 2009 = 94 books to tag

Which comes to a total of 465 books on the "tag me" pages.

If only half of the people that have posted books, tagged all the books, each book on the tag team would have a minimum of 232 tags.

If only half of the authors, tagged half the books...that would mean that each book should have at least 116 tags.

Ironically, the June and July 2009 books have an average of over 100 tags, while the Oct. and Nov 2008 books have between 65 & 70 tags.

Looking at the stats, there appears to be a majority of authors that just want to list their books on the tag-team and not bother to tag other author's books.

I personally would like to thank everyone who has taken the time to tag the 2008 books...and a special thank you to Todd for taking so much of his valuable writing time posting new books to the tag site.

Remember...Tagging is a Team Sport :]"

Just so everyone knows, the main reason I am posting this information is so that everyone who joins up on the site knows that this is not a free ride. Everyone needs to play by the same rules in order for the system to work. If an author cannot find the time to tag other author's books, then he/she shouldn't bother to submit their books. Hopefully Todd will get this situation straightened out and remove the books from his site that are written by authors who do not bother to tag other books. It's only fair.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hmm, at last count I know I still have these months to tag:
Sept. 2008 
Oct. 2008 
Nov 2008
Dec. 2008
Jan. 2009 
Feb. 2009 
I messed up and did August 2008 first so I started backward.


----------



## toddfonseca (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey all - Whew, lot's of books again to add to the site.
First off, thank you all for the support - this has really taken off.  I just posted on another board about the power of tagging.  A few folks are skeptical but it pays off over time.  My book was just listed last month in the washington examiner in an article about what kids are reading.  They got this information straight off Amazon's tagging page - my book was listed first!  So stay with it everyone!

Regarding remembering tags etc.  The way I do this is a highlight the requested tags and copy them (ctrl c) then right click on the book's image to open it's amazon page.  Then I scroll down to the tagging section and paste (ctrl v) the tags into the area where they can be typed in.  Then I go back and redo the same for the next book (this way I don't have to remember the tag, I just cut and past the whole list.  this is why i separate the tags by commas because when they get pasted into the tagging box they will appear as separate tags).

I do like the idea of moving the tag locations regardless so they are near the book.  I'm just starting the August lists this morning so I'll try something new.  Let me know what you think...

Todd


----------



## toddfonseca (Jun 27, 2009)

Okay - new August books are up in new format - happy tagging!

http://tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/tag-my-book/


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I just spent the last several minutes tagging books in the earlier months.

Glad to see my books on the August list!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks to this thread, I discovered "Tag my Book on Amazon" today. It's a great site, and after I got the system down, I was tagging a lot of books today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> Thanks to this thread, I discovered "Tag my Book on Amazon" today. It's a great site, and after I got the system down, I was tagging a lot of books today.


Thanks, Jim. We all appreciate the tags and we love to reciprocate.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just bumping this up for any authors new to KB, or those who haven't gotten around to joining or are still thinking about it.

Sign up here.

http://tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/

Be sure to submit both Kindle versions and paperback versions of your books. Then tag books for the other authors and they'll tag yours. The more tags you get, the easier it is for readers to find you on Amazon.


----------



## Robert Williams (Aug 9, 2009)

I just posted my link, and I'm in there tagging away! Thanks for setting this up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Robert Williams said:


> I just posted my link, and I'm in there tagging away! Thanks for setting this up.


We'll be happy to return the favor.


----------



## Lynn Bullman (Aug 16, 2009)

This is a great idea.  I've posted a link on that site about one of my books (Yellow Wolf Running in White Snow) and have already started tagging some of you folks.  I'm new here so won't be on the Author's List here yet...  but would appreciate you keeping me in mind when you get around to it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lynn Bullman said:


> This is a great idea. I've posted a link on that site about one of my books (Yellow Wolf Running in White Snow) and have already started tagging some of you folks. I'm new here so won't be on the Author's List here yet... but would appreciate you keeping me in mind when you get around to it.


I tag every couple of weeks, so I'll get to you.


----------



## aspiringauthor (Aug 23, 2009)

Please tag The Horrible Huckleberry Hex by Alani M'echel Weathers


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

aspiringauthor said:


> Please tag The Horrible Huckleberry Hex by Alani M'echel Weathers


Have you joined the tagging site? That way you won't be missed.


----------



## Lynn Bullman (Aug 16, 2009)

You're a treasure, Gertie!  Thanks a million!


----------



## tommy jonq (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tags, everyone! There has been a definite uptick in sales.

BTW, I found these two excellent books while tagging:

http://www.amazon.com/EyeLeash-A-Blog-Novel/dp/B002H9XDD8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1251551236&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/contemporary-cocktail-erotic-short-stories/dp/B002KCNSUA/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1251551236&sr=1-1


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I only have one more month to tag and then I will have tagged them all!

Yeah!

(until the next list comes out...   )


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dave Dykema said:


> I only have one more month to tag and then I will have tagged them all!
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> (until the next list comes out...  )


I think the current July list has books that were added in August. I thought I was all done, but I was just rechecking the July list because of my own error, and I found quite a few new books in the list.

Not to rain on your parade.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

The current list is the one I have to do. I started at the beginning, because I felt those books were getting the short straw because I have a feeling quite a few people didn't go back and do the early lists.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dave Dykema said:


> The current list is the one I have to do. I started at the beginning, because I felt those books were getting the short straw because I have a feeling quite a few people didn't go back and do the early lists.


Then you won't get confused like I did. I don't want to miss anyone, so I went through the whole July list again.

I was one of those who went all the way back and did every single one. If I expect people to tag for me, I have to be prepared to tag for them.

I only need about 60 more tags to get on the first page of my category.


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 15, 2009)

I just tagged you Gertie. I went through the list and randomly tagged books (there are so many!), but when I get some time I'll go through each one.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Just when I thought I'd tagged them all...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

AnnaM said:


> I just tagged you Gertie. I went through the list and randomly tagged books (there are so many!), but when I get some time I'll go through each one.


Thanks. My tag count is still going up.



vwkitten said:


> Just when I thought I'd tagged them all...


Have more been added? I'd better get over there.


----------



## KLBrady (Sep 7, 2009)

I had no idea...thanks for the heads up. I'm going to become a TagMaster!


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Can't believe I missed this thread, Kevis, you're awesome.

Can someone tag my ebook too, please? 'Urban Fantasy' and 'Supernatural Thriller'

24 Bones







, Michael F Stewart


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

This would go even faster if everyone posted their book's link in a post. Can everyone who wants to do that post please? I'll start going through the list, but it would go faster with the links. My link is part of my signature.

I'm not listed as an author, so please don't forget about me!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mfstewart said:


> I'm not listed as an author, so please don't forget about me!


If you mean you're not listed in the KB Authors list that's a sticky on this board, just PM Leslie and she'll add your name.


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks, Ann, I have.

And I've also tagged everyone on this thread in the first four pages that had an Amazon Link. I'll get the next half after the baby is down for nap!


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Alright, I've tagged every...frigging...one...of...you.   Unless you didn't have a link. I tagged the first two rows and the first 3 or four books of you more prolific sorts. 

Phew! Back to Todd's still working through the rest of August 2009.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mfstewart said:


> Alright, I've tagged every...frigging...one...of...you.  Unless you didn't have a link. I tagged the first two rows and the first 3 or four books of you more prolific sorts.
> 
> Phew! Back to Todd's still working through the rest of August 2009.


It's quite a chore to get go back for 12 months and tag everyone, but it's worth it. Don't forget, those people will tag you, too.

Thanks for tagging mine. I'll get yours in a minute.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

mfstewart said:


> Can't believe I missed this thread, Kevis, you're awesome.
> 
> Can someone tag my ebook too, please? 'Urban Fantasy' and 'Supernatural Thriller'
> 
> ...


tagged


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks vwkitten!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I just went through and tagged all the latest entries.  

I hope the new authors posting their books on the site go back through the previous months and tag them.  My numbers haven't gone up in a while.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi All,
Just read this thread and have visited the site and started tagging. Thanks for the idea. I hope you will tag mine as well. Sealed In Lies kindle and Haunted Destiny kindle Oh and here is the paperback version of Sealed In Lies. Thanks so much for your support. Back to tagging!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm tagging everything that comes in on "Tag My Book." I've tagged every book going back to July 2008 (yes, it's nice to be retired and have the time!).

I would really appreciate it if you would tag the DTB edition of my book *Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties* that came online a few days ago:

http://www.amazon.com/Recollections-Boomers-Memories-Fabulous-Fifties/dp/0557091004/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1252782601&sr=1-1

And if you haven't tagged it already, the Kindle edition:

http://www.amazon.com/Recollections-Boomers-Memories-Fabulous-Fifties/dp/B002H9XTWI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1247523645&sr=1-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tagged you both.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks, Gertie!


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

Tagged!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm behind...it's going to take me a while to tag all of August, I think...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I'm behind...it's going to take me a while to tag all of August, I think...


It got a little confusing, because I think Todd posted part of August in July. Hope I got everyone.


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you very much for referring me to http://tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/ I've tagged every book on the site and added my own to the pile.

Absolutely fantastic idea.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Randolphlalonde said:


> Thank you very much for referring me to http://tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/ I've tagged every book on the site and added my own to the pile.
> 
> Absolutely fantastic idea.


Only one tag has been added to my book in the last two weeks. I'll have to ask Todd if something has happened to the link.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Margaret, I tagged both your Kindle and DTB when you first posted them. It looks like the Kindle version is getting a lot more tagging. I'm not sure why that would be.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> Margaret, I tagged both your Kindle and DTB when you first posted them. It looks like the Kindle version is getting a lot more tagging. I'm not sure why that would be.


It may be that people think they've already tagged me once, and skip over the paperback. The PB is posted in a different month.

Thanks so much for tagging. I think this is a great thing.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for tagging me.  I really appreciate it.  I am working on catching up since I'm new but I'll get to everyone.  Its a great project while I'm watching tv!


----------



## Randolphlalonde (Sep 12, 2009)

> Only one tag has been added to my book in the last two weeks. I'll have to ask Todd if something has happened to the link.


I just double checked, both the paperback and kindle versions show that I've already tagged them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Randolphlalonde said:


> I just double checked, both the paperback and kindle versions show that I've already tagged them.


Thanks for checking and letting me know. I guess it's an Amazon problem.


----------



## mfstewart (Jun 23, 2009)

For whatever reason, Gertie, I'd missed your PB. Tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mfstewart said:


> For whatever reason, Gertie, I'd missed your PB. Tagged.


Thanks so much. I hope I haven't missed anyone.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Thanks for checking and letting me know. I guess it's an Amazon problem.


Gertie,

I'm having the same problem with tags being added to my book. I have a number of confirmed tags that have not yet appeared on my sales page. So I have to agree with you that the problem is partially on Amazon's end.



Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I hope the new authors posting their books on the site go back through the previous months and tag them. My numbers haven't gone up in a while.


I'm sorry to report that some authors (new and old) are not going back to tag the other months. Todd says that he is sending emails to the authors inviting them to come back and participate in the tagging process and removing the titles of the authors who don't do so. Todd has even taught me how to go back and check to see the books that authors have tagged and it appears that we have a lot of drive-by authors who don't participate in the tagging process.

I'm systematically going through the list of books I've tagged and checking to see which authors received tags from me without ever having tagged the books of myself or other authors. I'm sure some of the authors may have simply forgot to go back and play tag. But it's clear that others have made it clear that they are only concerned with getting tags for their books. I'm just a little disappointed to see that a couple of these authors are the same ones who asked us to tag their books on this very thread.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Todd has even taught me how to go back and check to see the books that authors have tagged and it appears that we have a lot of drive-by authors who don't participate in the tagging process.


I'm afraid that I'm getting a bit cynical about the tagging, but it does appear that too many folks are getting more than they're giving. I've tagged at least 200+ books, but my last request only got about a dozen tags, not counting the ones that friends of mine added.

Kevis, how do you see which books other authors have tagged?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> I'm afraid that I'm getting a bit cynical about the tagging, but it does appear that too many folks are getting more than they're giving. I've tagged at least 200+ books, but my last request only got about a dozen tags, not counting the ones that friends of mine added.
> 
> Kevis, how do you see which books other authors have tagged?
> 
> ...


Yes, I know what you mean. I've gone all the way back to Aug '08 and tagged every single book. I may have unintentionally missed one or two, but I don't think so.

I think the authors that signed up in the first few months haven't been back to keep tagging. Sort of like a pyramid.

Thanks, Todd, for sending out the e-mails. With so many new authors being added each month, and a year's worth of previous authors, our numbers should be going up quickly and they are not.

And what's with the guy that's publishing all of the Horatio Alger books on Create Space? He must be scanning them into pdf. They are obviously public domain, but it just seems off to me.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> And what's with the guy that's publishing all of the Horatio Alger books on Create Space? He must be scanning them into pdf. They are obviously public domain, but it just seems off to me.


I think I read somewhere recently that Amazon has stopped accepting (for now at least) any more recycled public domain stuff. Yes, it was getting tiresome seeing the fellow's Horatio Alger tag requests 2-3 times a week!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> I think I read somewhere recently that Amazon has stopped accepting (for now at least) any more recycled public domain stuff. Yes, it was getting tiresome seeing the fellow's Horatio Alger tag requests 2-3 times a week!


It's also tiresome to look for classics and find several versions of them. I'm so glad that Amazon and MobileReference have worked out their differences. I know Mobi puts out a good product and I can rely on them.


----------



## toddfonseca (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey everyone - thanks for the continued support on the tagging blog. Kevis is correct, not all authors are tagging as much as they have received. I know it can be difficult to tag all those books.

This month I've started to remove books which have been on the site for over a year unless I'm contacted by the author and can confirm they are staying active in tagging (this should help with this problem...)

I had been checking author's tagging but it is a daunting task to police everyone (I started removing books from author's who don't participate).

If you are interested in knowing how to do this - you can search on an author by typing their name along with the word profile. For example, if you google "todd fonseca profile" - my amazon profile page will come up. In the left hand corner of my profile page there is a section about tags. By clicking on "frequently used tags" you get my tagging page:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/customer-tags/A3IH00TBDPDS1R/ref=cm_pdp_istc_sa

So you can see that I've tagged 746 products and you can actually see the date I tagged them.

Thanks again everyone - I really appreciate the support. By the way, if you've tagged The Time Caver - please check it out!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

That's really cool - I wondered how you could do that!

I'm not far behind with 645 products. http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao

I'm glad you mentioned "The Time Cavern." I had tagged the paperback, but I overlooked the Kindle version.

Thanks, Todd.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Awesome...this makes it a whole lot easier to see where I left off!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Awesome...this makes it a whole lot easier to see where I left off!


Hadn't thought to use the profile that way, but it's a good idea.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm turning into a tag detective now.









I checked a few of the more prolific posters. In some cases, they were pushing books by several authors, which makes me think they are agents or publicists. One of the ones who requested the most tags had not tagged any books at all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> I'm turning into a tag detective now.


WTG!!! Uh, oh. I'd better check to see how many I've tagged. Wouldn't want the tag police to get me. 



> I checked a few of the more prolific posters. In some cases, they were pushing books by several authors, which makes me think they are agents or publicists. One of the ones who requested the most tags had not tagged any books at all.


Might be a good idea since you've done all that work, to help Todd out by letting him know who these authors are.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BTW, I'm "Des" on Amazon.  I better set up a separate account for tagging under Margaret Lake.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just checked and I've tagged 607 books.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Wouldn't want the tag police to get me.


We're everywhere. Violators will be dealt with harshly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> We're everywhere. Violators will be dealt with harshly.


Ooooh, not the green slime!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> We're everywhere. Violators will be dealt with harshly.


When everyone participates in the tagging process, it really is a wonderful tool. It really is unfortunate that some authors are only concerned in getting what they can get and not taking the time to help others. In all fairness, I am positive that some authors simply have forgotten to go back and tag other books. A simple reminder from Todd should get them back in the game.

However, others have decided that they are not willing to spend the time to tag anymore books and have abandoned the tag site. These books should certainly be removed from Todd's site. Where the real problem occurs is when authors outright abuse the system by submitting their books to be tagged here on Kindle Boards or on TMBOA and never go back to tag other books. Tagging does involve some effort and can be time-consuming. But the reward is worth it considering the visibility our books get.

I won't call names, but there are a few authors who have yet to tag anyone's books and have already had their books tagged over 50 times. I have no problem spending a few minutes everyday backtracking my tags to see who has or hasn't tagged my books. It may sound vindictive, but I have already started removing my tags from the books of authors who have not tagged the books of myself or other authors. I'm not saying that others should do this. But what's fair is fair.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> It may sound vindictive, but I have already started removing my tags from the books of authors who have not tagged the books of myself or other authors.


It's not vindictive at all, it's just fair. I forgot that it's possible to untag a book.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> It's not vindictive at all, it's just fair. I forgot that it's possible to untag a book.


Like everyone else, I'd rather be writing than having to go back and untag books. But truth told, removing tags from the books of selfish authors is time well spent.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Like everyone else, I'd rather be writing than having to go back and untag books. But truth told, removing tags from the books of selfish authors is time well spent.


I agree completely. But maybe if some of them notice their tags going down, they'll get the message.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> I agree completely. But maybe if some of them notice their tags going down, they'll get the message.


You stole the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

Well .... I guess I figured everyone who signed up was going to help each other ... I checked today and only have 16 tags for Grinzleville! I would think that number would be a bit higher based on the premise of the program. I've been working backwards through the lists to tag as many as I can get to, I know I've tagged a lot more than 16 books! I kinda thought it would be a two-way street!! .....

I'm new to that tag site so if your book is hidden in previous months it may take a while for me to get there .... It sounds like the members here are willing to reciprocate so I will go through this thread and tag the books that have links ... if you haven't posted a link and want to do so I will tag it for you .... Have a Great Day!!

Here are my Grinzleville links: http://www.amazon.com/dp/0984148701 and http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002OHD1SA


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm new to the tagging process as well and I've spent the last few nights tagging.  I haven't checked to see how many I have done and since I'm just a beginner it is not very many but I'm working on it.  My book is not listed on the blog yet but I hope it will be for September but I'm still tagging.  For those of you who have tagged me, thank you very much.  Participating on this Kindle forum has already made me at least one sale and I'm hoping for a lot more so whatever tips you have please share.  

I will do more tagging each night to try and catch up so please be patient with me.    thanks for the opportunity to learn about this.  Have a great day!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

kellyabell said:


> I will do more tagging each night to try and catch up so please be patient with me.  thanks for the opportunity to learn about this. Have a great day!


I think we all understand that this is a process and it takes time to tag all of the books on Todd's site. The problem stems from mainly two sources: many of the authors who originally joined the site have not been returning to the site to tag the newer books and the authors who simply submit their books then disappear. I've already tagged nearly 600 books. Yet the highest tag score I have is 70. Where are the other 530 authors whose books I tagged? This is largely one sided and is the reason why I have no problem removing my tags from the books of authors who don't want to tag my books.

With that said, it's pretty easy to tell who is trying is playing tag and who isn't when an author submits 15 books to Todd's site and has acquired over 50 tags for each book while the same author has only tagged 3 or 4 books, it's clear what his/her intention is.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I randomly looked around for about an hour and found several posters who have never tagged a single book. At least one of them didn't even have an Amazon profile.

So I removed a few tags this afternoon.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> You stole the words right out of my mouth.


I tried to change my screen name to Margaret Lake at Amazon, but then all my reviews disappeared. So let me remind everyone again, that my screen name is *Des*. If you're on Todd's site, I've tagged you under that name. When I first started tagging, I told Todd that was the case.

For those of you who are new, I think it took me a couple of months to go back through over a years worth of books, so we understand it may take you a while.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, now I'm confused. I went ahead and changed my profile to "Margaret Lake" but this time, it changed all my reviews and tags to that name.

At least it worked, and you may set your bloodhounds on my tagging trail.


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

Okay .... I've tagged everyone who has a book link in this thread ..... If I missed anyone post your link and I'll check the boxes!!

Have a Great Day!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Christopher L. Hughes said:


> Okay .... I've tagged everyone who has a book link in this thread ..... If I missed anyone post your link and I'll check the boxes!!
> 
> Have a Great Day!!


Mine haven't shown up yet. The links for the kindle ed and the paperback are in my sig. Please let me know if they are showing up as tagged for you.


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Mine haven't shown up yet. The links for the kindle ed and the paperback are in my sig. Please let me know if they are showing up as tagged for you.


Yep, the check marks are in there .......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Christopher L. Hughes said:


> Yep, the check marks are in there .......


Thanks. I'll give Amazon a couple of days to update.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Christopher L. Hughes said:


> Yep, the check marks are in there .......


Same here, both versions.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> Same here, both versions.


Another Amazing Amazon Anomaly


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie,

I realized about a month ago that my sales page wasn't gaining any more tags even though I had some authors confirm that they had tagged my book. I thought the glitch only affected me. But it looks like you are having the same problem as well. I wonder if Amazon did this on purpose or is it some technical problem.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Another Amazing Amazon Anomaly


I guess so. You're a year older than me, so we weren't separated at birth.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought I had tagged everything, yet y'all have a couple hundred more than I do... what'd I do wrong?


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

After nosing around, I'm beginning to see some patterns.

1. People who are posting titles for which they are not the author are probably paid agents or publicists. Despite what they may say, they do not tag any books except the ones they're pushing, and sometimes not even those. From now on, I'm going to ignore them.

2. Some authors who submit their titles and say they will faithfully tag other books are not always telling the truth.

Tag My Books is really a great idea, and it burns me up to see deadbeats taking advantage of others' trust.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Christopher L. Hughes said:


> Yep, the check marks are in there .......


Your profile shows that you haven't tagged anything at all, but I believe that you did tag my book. All I can say is, thanks for trying. As Kevis said, Amazon is probably blocking the tags.



JimC1946 said:


> I guess so. You're a year older than me, so we weren't separated at birth.


Yeah, yeah ... you're a baby boomer and I'm a war baby.   

Couldn't find your profile on Amazon at all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thumper said:


> I thought I had tagged everything, yet y'all have a couple hundred more than I do... what'd I do wrong?


I said 607, but that's my total tags. There are a few other products I've tagged, but not a couple of hundred. Sounds like you missed a month?

Try checking the last book in the list for each month. Sometimes you can lose your place. I notice that if you tag even one book in a month, it changes from blue to black.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> I guess so. You're a year older than me, so we weren't separated at birth.


Oh, and despite the fact that you had to tell the entire world that I'm a year older than you, I bought your book. 

I look better, though.


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Your profile shows that you haven't tagged anything at all, but I believe that you did tag my book. All I can say is, thanks for trying. As Kevis said, Amazon is probably blocking the tags.


Where do you see that? I'm not sure how the tagging think works so may not be doing it correctly. I click on the boxes and a yellow check shows up .... My paperback still has 16 so maybe they aren't updating them..... unless no one here has tagged it ....


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

I clicked on this link that I found it appears to show the books I've tagged: http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Christopher L. Hughes said:


> Okay .... I've tagged everyone who has a book link in this thread ..... If I missed anyone post your link and I'll check the boxes!!
> 
> Have a Great Day!!


Chris,

By chance, did you happen to tag my book? I'm curious to know if you see more tags on my sales page than I do.


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Chris,
> 
> By chance, did you happen to tag my book? I'm curious to know if you see more tags on my sales page than I do.


Yes, I tagged both of those books .... Rogue Hunter Kindle has 71 next to Science Fiction and Witch Bane Kindle has 71 next to Fantasy ...


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Christopher L. Hughes said:


> Yes, I tagged both of those books .... Rogue Hunter Kindle has 71 next to Science Fiction and Witch Bane Kindle has 71 next to Fantasy ...


Chris,

You've verified that there certainly is something wrong with my account. My sales page has been stuck at 70 tags for nearly a month. You have also verified that no one has tagged my book in nearly a month. Looks like I have a lot more books to untag than I thought. I appreciate you taking the time to tag my books. BTW, I've tagged your books too.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Christopher L. Hughes said:


> I clicked on this link that I found it appears to show the books I've tagged: http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/manage-tags/ref=cm_pdp_isty_sao


Christopher, those are my tags, not yours.

I don't see any tags on your profile page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/AF7Z7IIEU453A


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Christopher, those are my tags, not yours.
> 
> I don't see any tags on your profile page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/AF7Z7IIEU453A


Jim,

Todd gave me the link to the same page that you did. For some reason, no matter what the link is, it never shows another author's tags, only your own.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, that's weird. Those are my tags.


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Christopher, those are my tags, not yours.
> 
> I don't see any tags on your profile page: http://www.amazon.com/gp/pdp/profile/AF7Z7IIEU453A


I clicked that link from your post to see what it was and it showed the entire list of books that I tagged!! It said I had 137 or so which seemed about right ;... so I tagged one more to test it and refreshed the page and it updated it with the book I had just tagged ... so maybe that link shows the tagging info for whoever is logged in at the time on the Amazon page ... Thanks!! I would have never found that page on my own!!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Christopher L. Hughes said:


> I clicked that link from your post to see what it was and it showed the entire list of books that I tagged!! It said I had 137 or so which seemed about right ;... so I tagged one more to test it and refreshed the page and it updated it with the book I had just tagged ... so maybe that link shows the tagging info for whoever is logged in at the time on the Amazon page ... Thanks!! I would have never found that page on my own!!


That makes both us. If Todd hadn't given me the link I would never have found that page either. As Gertie says, it's a great way to keep track of the books that you've tagged. It makes it easier to continue your tagging if you happen to stop tagging while in the middle of one of the monthly book lists on TMBOA.


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Chris,
> 
> You've verified that there certainly is something wrong with my account. My sales page has been stuck at 70 tags for nearly a month. You have also verified that no one has tagged my book in nearly a month. Looks like I have a lot more books to untag than I thought. I appreciate you taking the time to tag my books. BTW, I've tagged your books too.


Thanks for the tags ... mine did add one so now it is at 17 .... appreciate your help!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

If I google K.A. Thompson Amazon Profile, it brings me to a page where I can show all Thumper's tags.



Christopher L. Hughes said:


> Where do you see that? I'm not sure how the tagging think works so may not be doing it correctly. I click on the boxes and a yellow check shows up .... My paperback still has 16 so maybe they aren't updating them..... unless no one here has tagged it ....


When I click the box, a red tag shows and the number goes up by one. Maybe a yellow check means it's pending.

*Kevis*, I was stuck at 69 for a month and in the last week or so, I went up to 70. That's where it has stayed. That's for my highest rated tag in Kindle.

The paperback has inched up a bit.


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> If I google K.A. Thompson Amazon Profile, it brings me to a page where I can show all Thumper's tags.
> 
> When I click the box, a red tag shows and the number goes up by one. Maybe a yellow check means it's pending.
> 
> ...


Maybe that check is red!! ... My eyes decided to get old all of a sudden... and yes, they numbers did change when I clicked the boxes!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Christopher L. Hughes said:


> Thanks for the tags ... mine did add one so now it is at 17 .... appreciate your help!


Chris,

Glad to help.  BTW, I want to give you a tip. There are some tags that are more popular than others on Amazon. Tags like: fantasy, ya adult fantasy, young adult, epic fantasy, action adventure are more likely to be seen than one that says "king", "queen", or troll.

The reason why I mention this to you is because you only have a limited amount of tags and the tags I mentioned above are dedicated to communities. You'll find those tags will give you more exposure than some of the ones you currently have on your sales page.


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

I just looked at Ariana's Pride (Kindle Edition) and the first tag, historical romance, has 71 ....


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Chris,
> 
> Glad to help.  BTW, I want to give you a tip. There are some tags that are more popular than others on Amazon. Tags like: fantasy, ya adult fantasy, young adult, epic fantasy, action adventure are more likely to be seen than one that says "king", "queen", or troll.
> 
> The reason why I mention this to you is because you only have a limited amount of tags and the tags I mentioned above are dedicated to communities. You'll find those tags will give you more exposure than some of the ones you currently have on your sales page.


Cool, thanks .... I'm still new to this tag game ....


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> If I google K.A. Thompson Amazon Profile, it brings me to a page where I can show all Thumper's tags.
> 
> When I click the box, a red tag shows and the number goes up by one. Maybe a yellow check means it's pending.
> 
> ...


Gertie,

The truth is authors are NOT tagging our books. Even if our respective accounts are expeiernecing glitches, it is obvious that not everyone is having this problem. This is why I can give you an accurate report of how many tags are on your sales page, even if mine is not up to date. If authors were tagging your books, you should be getting several tags every month.

As I mentioned before, I have tagged nearly 600 books. If everyone were tagging everyone else's book, there is no reason why I don't have 600 tags on my books too.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Christopher L. Hughes said:


> Cool, thanks .... I'm still new to this tag game ....


Chris,

I just wanted to make you aware of this situation before you end up with too many tags. Once that happens the tag score for the more popular tags on your sales page will not have a fair shot at getting tagged since they will not show up when other people visit your sales page. You might wanna take a look at the amazon tag cloud to see which tags are the most popular tags on the site before you decide on more tags.

Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/tagging/cloud/ref=tag_not_cl_icld_sa

Just keep in mind that the best tags to use are the ones that are linked to an Amazon community such as 'fantasy', romance, 'science fiction', or 'kindle'.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> The truth is authors are NOT tagging our books.


I'm afraid that's the bottom line. Too many people wanting something for nothing. Call it "tag entitlement."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Christopher L. Hughes said:


> I just looked at Ariana's Pride (Kindle Edition) and the first tag, historical romance, has 71 ....


And when I look at it, it still shows 70. Maybe it's my eyes that are getting old ... not yours. 



Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Gertie,
> 
> The truth is authors are NOT tagging our books. Even if our respective accounts are expeiernecing glitches, it is obvious that not everyone is having this problem. This is why I can give you an accurate report of how many tags are on your sales page, even if mine is not up to date. If authors were tagging your books, you should be getting several tags every month.
> 
> As I mentioned before, I have tagged nearly 600 books. If everyone were tagging everyone else's book, there is no reason why I don't have 600 tags on my books too.


Sad, isn't it.

So how many tags do you see on my sales page? Chris sees 71 for AP under historical romance. When I look at all products for that tag, it still shows 70. At least I'm still on the third page and only two tags behind Diana Gabaldon. That's pretty good.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> And when I look at it, it still shows 70. Maybe it's my eyes that are getting old ... not yours.
> 
> Sad, isn't it.
> 
> So how many tags do you see on my sales page? Chris sees 71 for AP under historical romance. When I look at all products for that tag, it still shows 70. At least I'm still on the third page and only two tags behind Diana Gabaldon. That's pretty good.


Sadly, I only see 70 tags for historical romance. Maybe my eyes are pretty bad too. Then again...


----------



## Christopher L. Hughes (Sep 12, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Sadly, I only see 70 tags for historical romance. Maybe my eyes are pretty bad too. Then again...


Now you have me wondering!! .... I checked again - it's 71! ... (copied directly) - historical romance(71)

....all of them:

historical romance(71)
kindle(66)
england(64)
historical fiction(52)

romance(52)
historical novel(42)
history(33)
lancaster(30)

wars of the roses(30)
york(29)
historical(2
See all 16 tags...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, other authors aren't doing their tagging duty, but just as obviously, there's a problem at Amazon, as well.

Thanks for posting that, Chris.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

As the author who suggested to our KB author members that they join Tag My Book On Amazon, I feel its my responsibility to provide you guys with a bit of insight into the problem that has been going on. When everyone tags each others books, the tagging process is a huge success and a boon to every book that gets tagged. However, I have taken it upon myself to hunt down some of the culprits who have been abusing our generosity.

Here is the message I posted both on Todd's site and TMBOA thread on GoodReads. I just want to share it with you if for no other reason than to let any author planning to join TMBOA that there is a certain standard that should be kept when joining this site. Here is my message:

_ARE WE PLAYING BY THE SAME RULES? OR IS BOOK TAGGING A ONE PLAYER GAME?_

I know some people would rather I not bring this up. But over the past few months, I have noticed a disturbing trend. People have been signing up for Tag My Book on Amazon and not tagging other authors books. I know Todd has his hands full trying to keep up with the deluge of books that are submitted to his site. But I am frustrated about the lack of sincerity of many of the authors who have joined Todd's site.

Yesterday it was brought to my attention that there is an author (one of several) who has been constantly submitting the books of other authors to TMBOA. Technically, I don't have a problem tagging these books. But isn't it unfair that we are taking precious time out of our lives, especially when we could be writing, to tag the books of authors who are not participants in Todd's site? For a long time I had been wondering why there is such a large difference between the number of tags I have received and the ones I have given. Now I know why.

Just for the record, I posted a message on Todd's site upon learning that a particular author was submitting other authors' books to TMBOA nearly every other day. Worse, after having checked the author's profile, I learned that he hasn't tagged anyone's books. Here's my message:

"Are we allowed to submit other people's books? I am curious why Jim's question about Walter's books went unanswered. I hate to be a spoilsport, but it certainly looks like Walter is not tagging anyone's book, but every other day he keeps submitting a different author's book to this site.

I am happy to tag everyone's books. But it has been over a month and no one has tagged my books.

In all, I have tagged nearly 600 books since joining this site. But I only have a maximum tag score of 71. Where are the other 530 tags? If we were all playing by the same rules I should have nearly as many tags as I have given. This is a very lopsided disparty between tags given and tags received. What is going on?

I am very upset about this situation. Authors are getting a free ride and are not playing fair. If Walter is not tagging books, his books should not appear on this site. I certainly don't think he should be submitting other people's books to this site either.

We have more than enough books to keep up busy tagging here without one author constantly submitting other author's books. This disgusts me even more because the authors of the books he submits aren't tagging our books. I really don't like what is going on.  "


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Kevis said the same thing I was thinking. "Tag My Book" could be a great tool for making our books more visible in searches, but there are way too many deadbeats wanting something for nothing.

I guess most people didn't think there was any way that anyone else would know if they're tagging, but thanks to Todd, we can find out.

Frankly, if I tag someone's book, and a few days later I see that they didn't tag mine, I'll untag them.

Like Kevis, I'm tired of this.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Jim,

Todd has replied and said he is checking into the matter. This is what he posted on TMBOA:

"Kevis,
I agree with your concerns and look forward to the info (omitted author) has received. I do let authors post multiple books if they have them which does mean that total number of tags given will be different from what is received since any one person can only give one tag per book per “tag”. So it won’t all equal out. However, We should not have a situation where numerous books are added to the site with no hope of ever getting tags in return for them. More to come on this I’m sure…
T "


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Kevis.  It had to be said.

I would like to suggest once Todd clears the site of authors who haven't been tagging, that no new books be accepted until the authors have tagged the backlog of books.  

I don't want to discourage authors from joining Todd's site, but many of us here religiously tagged all the way back to August 2008.  There is no reason why others can't do the same.

I'm still stuck at 70 for historical romance.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Thanks, Kevis. It had to be said.
> 
> I would like to suggest once Todd clears the site of authors who haven't been tagging, that no new books be accepted until the authors have tagged the backlog of books.
> 
> I don't want to discourage authors from joining Todd's site, but many of us here religiously tagged all the way back to August 2008. There is no reason why others can't do the same.


Gertie,

I couldn't agree more. But I think Todd might be reluctant to take such a hard line stance because he is trying to attract more authors to his site rather than scare them off. However, the beauty of removing the books of deadbeat authors from his site is that it keeps the balance where even if they have accumulated more tags than the participating authors, our tag scores will eventually surpass theirs if we are using the same tags. In all fairness, the moment I realize that I do not have enough time to participate in the tagging process, I will let Todd know ahead of time so that he can remove my book from his site. I think its the honorable thing to do.


----------



## toddfonseca (Jun 27, 2009)

All,
Thanks for your continued support of the site. Kevis thank you for introducing a number of folks to it. You've been a great supporter and I have counted on input from a number of folks such as yourself to evolve the site.

As a result of recent events, I've added a new policy on submissions etc.

For those who are new, I have and will continue to remove books from folks who don't participate. Unfortunately, I haven't found an automatic way to check up on folks so this is spotty at best given the time investment. I've also started automatically removing removing books that have been on for a year unless I know the author is actively participating.

The new policy can be found on this post on the blog: http://tagmybookonamazon.wordpress.com/2009/09/17/tmboa-posting-policy-change/

Thanks to you all.

(By the way, just ordered a kindle - woohoo!)


----------



## toddfonseca (Jun 27, 2009)

Please note, as a result of recently policy changes on TMBOA - 33 books have been removed from the site.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

toddfonseca said:


> (By the way, just ordered a kindle - woohoo!)


Welcome to Kindleworld. I'd be lost without my Little Gertie.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

Todd,

Did you order it as a birthday gift to yourself or with birthday money? I plan to do the same thing in two weeks.

By the way, my wife shares your birthday.

(Actually, I don't know you're birthday. I confused what you wrote with the birthday greeting to Harvey at the top of the page).


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I just signed my blog up on your site. I hope blogs are acceptable??

I also went and tagged a bunch of books.  

I like doing the tagging because I find new books to read and review. I bought one this morning. Way cool!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, I saw you out there yesterday, Red.  I tagged you


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone for a group hug?


----------



## toddfonseca (Jun 27, 2009)

Dave Dykema said:


> Todd,
> 
> Did you order it as a birthday gift to yourself or with birthday money? I plan to do the same thing in two weeks.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave,
I did order it as a b-day gift (coming up oct 3) to myself! Had some b-day money and had been looking to get one for some time. looking forward to it - long list of books to buy...
T


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> Anyone for a group hug?












Two tags showed up yesterday. Dare I hope Amazon is updated the tags?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

toddfonseca said:


> Hey Dave,
> I did order it as a b-day gift (coming up oct 3) to myself! Had some b-day money and had been looking to get one for some time. looking forward to it - long list of books to buy...
> T


Don't worry, Todd. You'll only go overboard buying books for about six or eight months.


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> That's fine. I'm over at Todd's tagging now, but I did some tag searches at Amazon for books I have read. I'll continue to do that as well.
> 
> It's a bit difficult to maneuver around the site, but I shall soldier on.


Gertie,
I'm tagging now. What is the name of your book and what month is it under? I'm not sure I got yours yet. Im working my way backwards.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kellyabell said:


> Gertie,
> I'm tagging now. What is the name of your book and what month is it under? I'm not sure I got yours yet. Im working my way backwards.


They are in two different months. It's just as easy to go through the links in my siggy. Thanks for tagging.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Don't worry, Todd. You'll only go overboard buying books for about six or eight months.


I hope it only lasts that long. I've had my Kindle for three months, and I have enough books loaded already to last me for several months.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey all,
I'm curious about this ability to check how people are tagging.  How does this work with multiple Amazon accounts?  I have 2 accounts, and if I am tagging, I just do it with whichever account I am already signed in on.  I'm not sure which account is "tied" to my Amazon book page.  I think that I just tracked down the books I've tagged according to Amazon, and it's much lower than I know that I have.  For instance, I know I just tagged Jim Chamber's book the other day, and it doesn't even show up.

Just something to keep in mind.  Kevis, I agree with the disparity.  However, know that what is viewable as Amazon stats might not be entirely accurate.

Thanks,

John


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

John, others have also reported the issue with tags not always showing up. I assume that they'll register eventually, but it appears that Amazon needs to work on this problem. It's kind of frustrating, I know.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> John, others have also reported the issue with tags not always showing up. I assume that they'll register eventually, but it appears that Amazon needs to work on this problem. It's kind of frustrating, I know.


A few more of mine have shown up.


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

True, Jim, but I'm not just talking about them not showing up.  What I mean is, if you were to go look at my profile, it says I've tagged X number of books.  But what you wouldn't see is that I've also tagged y number of books with my OTHER account...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Learnmegood said:


> True, Jim, but I'm not just talking about them not showing up. What I mean is, if you were to go look at my profile, it says I've tagged X number of books. But what you wouldn't see is that I've also tagged y number of books with my OTHER account...


You need to let Todd know that you are tagging under two different accounts.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Right, it didn't occur to me until the discussion last week turned up the fact the some people have multiple accounts.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> Right, it didn't occur to me until the discussion last week turned up the fact the some people have multiple accounts.


I used to post at Amazon under a nickname. I let Todd know in the beginning that was the case.

I changed it last week and all my tags and reviews switched over to Margaret Lake.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I've tagged under 2 names too. This started because when I initially started my Amazon account, they didn't like my name and found it offensive (I'm thinking the "****"ma part of my name). So I made a new name. Eventually I figured out to use DaveDykema. By blending it together, it didn't get censored. I feel sorry for Dick Van ****.

Anyhow, I let Todd know and have no problems.


----------



## toddfonseca (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey everyone - good news - the new kindle and paperback version of The Time Cavern is now available! New Cover Art, New interior layout and graphics, teaser chapter, etc.

Please stop by and tag !

kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Time-Cavern-ebook/dp/B001BIN0V6/ref=tmm_kin_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2
paperback: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0982514514/ref=cm_cd_asin_lnk

Thanks everyone!
Todd


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Tagged! The new edition looks super.


----------



## Chris J (Sep 18, 2009)

toddfonseca said:


> Hey everyone - good news - the new kindle and paperback version of The Time Cavern is now available! New Cover Art, New interior layout and graphics, teaser chapter, etc.
> 
> Please stop by and tag !
> 
> ...


I hit your tags, too. (I didn't even know about this thread till now, will try to catch up on everybody.)

Hey guys, how about hitting some of my tag! (My paperback really need some tags.)

Paperback - http://www.amazon.com/End-Days-Cycle-Ancient-Prophecy/dp/1449522017
Kindle - http://www.amazon.com/End-Days-Cycle-Prophecy-ebook/dp/B002OHD1VW

Be sure not to purchase them, because the price is coming down as soon as the electronics get caught up.

Thanks.


----------



## toddfonseca (Jun 27, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Tagged! The new edition looks super.


Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

toddfonseca said:


> Hey everyone - good news - the new kindle and paperback version of The Time Cavern is now available! New Cover Art, New interior layout and graphics, teaser chapter, etc.
> 
> Please stop by and tag !
> 
> ...


You've been tagged.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Chris J said:


> I hit your tags, too. (I didn't even know about this thread till now, will try to catch up on everybody.)
> 
> Hey guys, how about hitting some of my tag! (My paperback really need some tags.)
> 
> ...


Tagged you, Chris.

If you would like to return the favor, the links to my book (paperback and kindle) are in my siggy. Thanks.


----------



## Rai Aren (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I am a faithful tagger in Todd's tagging forum (from way back!) & I think it's a great way to help our books gain exposure.

Todd - I just realized I had only tagged the paperback version of your new edition of The Time Cavern (excellent read, btw!), whoops - but I have now tagged your new kindle version, too.

Chris J - I have tagged your paperback & kindle editions

Gertie/Margaret - I had already tagged your books from the tagging forum 

My book is always eager for tags, too:

Secret of the Sands paperback - http://www.amazon.com/Secret-Sands-Rai-Aren-Tavius/dp/1419675524/ref=sr_11_1/103-7609026-1067836?ie=UTF8&qid=1189435997&sr=11-1

Secret of the Sands kindle - http://www.amazon.com/Secret-of-the-Sands/dp/B001ESMPTG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1225087001&sr=1-1

Cheerio,

_*Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands*_


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Rai Aren said:


> Gertie/Margaret - I had already tagged your books from the tagging forum
> 
> Cheerio,
> 
> _*Rai Aren, co-author of Secret of the Sands*_


Rai, I tagged you through Todd's site, too. Out of the 50 or so books I tagged in September, you were one of only three that tagged my book. Thanks for being a conscientious tagger.

Gertie


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I've tagged every book that has been posted on TMBOA, but it has been a bit discouraging to see how few authors who request tagging don't tag many books themselves. Shame on them!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> I've tagged every book that has been posted on TMBOA, but it has been a bit discouraging to see how few authors who request tagging don't tag many books themselves. Shame on them!


Yes, it is a shame. It took me hours to go through all of the books I tagged in September (besides the time spent tagging) to check the author profiles to see if they tagged me. Obviously, Todd can't do that for the hundreds of books on the site.

*Todd*, I would like to suggest that no author's book be posted on the site until they tag all the previous postings. I know that seems harsh, but for the tagging system to work, the authors have to tag in return. Many of us put in the time and effort to go all the way back to the beginning. There's no reason why others can't do the same.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Todd, I would like to suggest that no author's book be posted on the site until they tag all the previous postings. I know that seems harsh, but for the tagging system to work, the authors have to tag in return. Many of us put in the time and effort to go all the way back to the beginning. There's no reason why others can't do the same.


Gertie, I've thought of that too, but the problem is that it would put a huge burden on Todd to verify this. Maybe the authors who wanted tags could send Todd a link to their tagging page that would verify their tagging.

If Todd wanted to have "moderators" help with this, I would gladly volunteer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> Gertie, I've thought of that too, but the problem is that it would put a huge burden on Todd to verify this. Maybe the authors who wanted tags could send Todd a link to their tagging page that would verify their tagging.


Excellent idea. That would take the burden off of Todd. It's a good site and the tagging is helpful.



> If Todd wanted to have "moderators" help with this, I would gladly volunteer.


It's nice of you to offer. If I volunteer for one more thing, the men in the white coats would come to take me away.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I've caught up on tagging some of the new items since last I hit this post, and submitted my newly released book to the website. I am certain that this helps get recognition for our books. Thanks!
Elmore


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Elmore Hammes said:


> I've caught up on tagging some of the new items since last I hit this post, and submitted my newly released book to the website. I am certain that this helps get recognition for our books. Thanks!
> Elmore


You've been tagged.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You've been tagged.


Thanks... now you have to publish a new book because I've already tagged Ariana's Pride!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Elmore Hammes said:


> Thanks... now you have to publish a new book because I've already tagged Ariana's Pride!


It's coming ... I hope before Christmas.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

I just did the August books a few days ago.

I don't like to go there until I know the month is done. Otherwise, you have to go back through and see if anything's been added.

I'll probably do Sept. in a few weeks.

I've done them all the way back to the very beginning too.

It's true that there's a lot of freeloaders, because Mine haven't gone up much in the last month or so (I'm August books) but I'm thankful for what I got when I got them.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dave, there are a lot of freeloaders, but Todd has deleted some of the worst ones, and I do notice my tag count going up slowly but surely.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

I hadn't realized how many I had missed... I've caught up on the August and September posts in this thread. I'm up to 150 some products tagged now, I believe most of those are books from Kindleboards authors.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I have to catch up on October's listings myself but usually try to wait until the end and just do one long go at it so I don't get confused.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Elmore Hammes said:


> I hadn't realized how many I had missed... I've caught up on the August and September posts in this thread. I'm up to 150 some products tagged now, I believe most of those are books from Kindleboards authors.


I've gotten most of my tags from KB'ers and this thread. I did most of mine through "tag you're it" and have over 600 products tagged.



sierra09 said:


> I have to catch up on October's listings myself but usually try to wait until the end and just do one long go at it so I don't get confused.


That's a good idea. I go to the end of the listing and work my way up.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Elmore, I tagged your new book. It looks like an interesting read!


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

JimC1946 said:


> Elmore, I tagged your new book. It looks like an interesting read!


Thanks Jim, I tagged you yesterday. I hope others also find it interesting.

Gertie, I will continue to try to catch up on those I've missed, but it may be awhile before I get to 600! I just need to remember to hit a few books a day as part of my regular forums/e-mail/online activity.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Elmore Hammes said:


> Thanks Jim, I tagged you yesterday. I hope others also find it interesting.
> 
> Gertie, I will continue to try to catch up on those I've missed, but it may be awhile before I get to 600! I just need to remember to hit a few books a day as part of my regular forums/e-mail/online activity.


It's a lot of tagging, Elmore. It probably took me two months to go all the way back to August of last year, and I started in May. There have been a lot of books added since then.


----------



## Dave Dykema (May 18, 2009)

The tagging does go a lot faster if you don't read the descriptions!  

Of course a lot of them you get sucked into. Those are the interesting ones...

Depending how many there are, I can do a month's worth in about 15-20 minutes.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Dave Dykema said:


> The tagging does go a lot faster if you don't read the descriptions!


And therein lies the problem, although it's a good problem!

I've downloaded a lot of Kindle books from reading about them while tagging.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Dave Dykema said:


> The tagging does go a lot faster if you don't read the descriptions!
> 
> Of course a lot of them you get sucked into. Those are the interesting ones...


I try not to read the descriptions so it goes faster but more times than not I get stopped reading descriptions and then groan when it's only available on Kindle.


----------



## Chris J (Sep 18, 2009)

Hey guys, I've tagged most of you now.....still have some catching up to do though.  But I have a question about these tags.  Do they really help sales.  The reason I ask is because they don't appear to raise a book's rank at Amazon when a search on the keywords are performed.  For example, my book pops up close to top when I click on the keywords from the books page, but if I do a search on the keywords from the search bar, my book shows up several pages back.  It looks like amazon displays the books by default, according to the number sold, instead of the number of tags.  Does anyone have any insight on that?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I don't know if anyone knows...tags seem to help more when your book is first out--with no or few sales (then there is not much to go on besides the tags.)  After that, I agree, sales ranking seems to make a difference---BUT if the search is ranked by price, then sales rank doesn't matter so much.

I think you need to have some tags and it helps to have a few people agree with you.  After that, can't say.


----------

